# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Sardinia Vera [Corsica Vera, Marine Atlantica, Stena Atlantica]

## Maroulis Nikos

Το Sardinia Vera ξεκίνησε για Ελλάδα σε  δύο με τρείς ημέρες το πολύ θα είναι εδώ.

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί αν θα ταξιδέψει με Ελληνική Σημαία?

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα έμαθα πώς θα ξεκινήσουν Σάββατο και θα ειναι εδώ Δευτέρα. Θα είμαστε εκεί για να αποθανατήσουμε την στιγμη!

----------


## Apostolos

Α κα μήν ξεχάσω... Ο Πλοίαρχος του θα είναι ο Νικος Χάλαρης, φίλος & ναυτικός ανωτέρου επιπέδου. Για πρώτη του φορά σε μεγάλο αλλα είμαι σήγουρος ότι θα είναι το νέο αστέρι...

----------


## fcuk

Ακομα δεν ειναι σιγουρο αν θα ταξιδεψει με Ελληνικη σημαια.
Πλοιαρχος του σωστα ειναι ο cpt Nικος Χαλαρης
και μαζι με τον καπτα Νικο ειναι ο Γιαννης Βουτσελακος που ηταν μαζι του και στο Παναγια Χοζοβιωτισσα

----------


## vassilisman

kala toys taksidia kai apo mena !   yparxei kamia pithanotita gia metaskeyes, estw mikres ? <ayto to  mpaoylo - prymni aman !>

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> kala toys taksidia kai apo mena ! yparxei kamia pithanotita gia metaskeyes, estw mikres ? <ayto to mpaoylo - prymni aman !>


Και όμως φίλε μου, αυτό το πράγματι ''μπαούλο - πρύμη'' υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που το βρίσκουν ''κούκλα, ωραιότατο, αναβάθμιση της γραμμής  :Confused: , πλοίο που θα ομορφήνει το λιμάνι'', χάριν βέβαια σκοπιμοτήτων και ...γλυψιμάτων !!!

Το να αγαπάμε τα καράβια δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να παραβλέπουμε και να μην αναφέρουμε ατέλειες ή ασχήμιες τους, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και για κάθε πράγμα στη ζωή.

Με το καλό να έρθει και καλά ταξίδια να έχει (ο ανταγωνισμός εταιρειών ουδένα καταναλωτή - επιβάτη έβλαψε  :Wink: ), αλλά να αναγορεύουν το VERA ως πλοίο που θα ομορφήνει ένα λιμάνι που ως ...θαμώνες του έχει ένα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και ένα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (ως πρόχειρα παραδείγματα), έ πάει πολύ !!!

----------


## thalassolykos

ευτηχως ανοιγουν και 8εσεις εργασιας στους ναυτικους μας πραγμα πολυ σημαντικο για ολους μας ερχονται και αλλα κιτρινα με το νεο ετος.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αυριο αναμενεται η αφιξη του Βαποριου στο Λιμανι.
Αγωνας δρομου γινεται ετσι ωστε το πλοιο να ειναι
in every respect ετοιμο για δρομολογηση.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται ΝΑ της Ύδρας και έρχετε με 18 κόμβους! Καλώς το δεχτήκαμε!

----------


## fcuk

Σωστος ο Αποστολος το βλεπω και εγω στο aisgr
17.5 knots

αντε καλη αφιξη

----------


## jumpman

to ploio einai auth th stigmh ston sarwniko, sth mesh tou diaulou kai erxetai me 17,6 kombous.Se kamia wra to polu tha einai ston peiraia kai logika tha paei sthn rada.

----------


## fcuk

Εφτασε το πλοιο και μετα απο καποιες ωρες παραμονης στην ραδα
τωρα βρισκεται πρυμοδετημενο στο λιμεναρχειο

----------


## Apostolos

Από το site http://www.aisgreece.com/ βλέπω ότι κόβει βόλτες έξω απο το λιμάνι. Δοκιμαστικό?

----------


## fcuk

Και εγω το ιδιο εβλεπα τωρα :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Μας ξεγέλασε. Το σύστημα είναι κολημένο και μάλλον πρόκειτε για πρωηνή ώρα  :Sad:  Κρίμα το ξέσκισμα της τουρμπίνας  :Wink:

----------


## fcuk

Κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα γιατι και εγω ειδα το ιχνος και δεν μου κολαγε και παρα πολυ :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο ηρθε οπως αλλωστε και το _CORSICA EXPRESS_ με τα σινιαλα
της *KALLISTI FERRIES* ετοιμα.
Το ετοιμασαν οι "δικοι μας" η το παρεδωσε ετσι ο Ιταλος?
-Κατεντολην βεβαιως-

----------


## gexps

Aegean Islands νονιζω πωσ δεν θα εντυπωσιασει και πολυ με την εμφανιση του το πλοιο .Πολυ χαβαλε εχει κατα την γνωμη μου ισως να υπαρξει δυσκολια στα συγκεκριμενα λιμανια λογω του αερα .Εσυ πως το ειδες?

----------


## AegeanIslands

*gexps*,
Το ειδες απο κοντα η απο τις φωτογραφιες.

----------


## gexps

Το ειδα στο λιμανι το μεσημερι.Δεν με εντυπωσιασε και παρα πολυ παντα κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη!Εσυ πως το βλεπεις?Σου αρεσει?

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Aegean Islands νονιζω πωσ δεν θα εντυπωσιασει και πολυ με την εμφανιση του το πλοιο .Πολυ χαβαλε εχει κατα την γνωμη μου ισως να υπαρξει δυσκολια στα συγκεκριμενα λιμανια λογω του αερα .Εσυ πως το ειδες?


Το πλοιο εχει χαβαλε,τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι μακρυ κ εχει δυο πλεονεκτηματα΄
Εχει καλες ελικτικες δυνατοτητεςΕχει καλο Καπετανιο

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί και εμένα να μήν μου αρέσει πάντως φαίνετε πολύ ποιό σοβαρό απο άλλα παρδαλα εδώ ποστάλια! Πρίν καμιά ώρα είδα το γκαράζ του - νέτο - μεγάλο και πολύ πολύ καθαρό. Τέτοια ασπρίλα μόνο σε νεότευκτο παραπέμπει. Μιλάμε για σοβαρό σκάφος και όχι μαούνα

----------


## AegeanIslands

*EEEE.......Apostolos,*
*"Μιλάμε για σοβαρό σκάφος και όχι μαούνα"* 
*Ειδαμε το ιδιο.....σκαφος?*

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν λέμε σοβαρό εννοούμε το (φαινομενικά τουλάχιστο) συντηριμένο, μεγάλο, άνετο, πολυτελές, γρήγορο και άλλα υπέρ ενως καραβιού. Το ότι ο κπτ Παπαγεωργίου το ονομάζει βάπορα έχει το νόημα του.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ε τοτε μιλαμε για φαινομενικα "συντηριμένο, μεγάλο, άνετο, πολυτελές, γρήγορο και άλλα υπέρ ενως καραβιού".
ε *Apostolos*?

Εκτος απο Φωτος, Παιρνεις κ συνεντευξεις?
Καλο για το ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πολλες ειναι οι εργασιες που θα χρειαστει να γινουν στο πλοιο,αφου λογω θα χρειαστει να συμμορφωθει στις αναγκες  της νεας του γραμμης
τις αναγκες της Ελληνικης Σημαιας.

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως? Το πλοίο είναι ευρωπαϊκό σε διαθνής γραμμές. Εκτός αν τα σαϊνια την Επιθεώρησης βρήκαν ένα σωρό παραλήψεις! Τι γατόνια είναι αυτά που έχουμε....

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε απο τον Πειραιά και έδεσε στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας

----------


## Apostolos

Και για του λόγου το αληθές....
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p46753754.html

----------


## jumpman

sugnwmh pou thetw auto to thema edw alla den iksera pou na to topothethsw.Tha ithela na rwthsw an to aisgreece.com allakse url.Giati mou emfanizei allh istoselida apo authn pou emfanize

----------


## Νaval22

Ας με συγχηρήσουν οι τυχόν εραστές του πλοίου αλλά για μένα παραμένει ένα κακάσχημο μπαούλο

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα λένε οι φίμες και με bandierina Greca!

----------


## thalassolykos

για το ονομα του δεν ξερουμε ακομη..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ας με συγχηρήσουν οι τυχόν εραστές του πλοίου αλλά για μένα παραμένει ένα κακάσχημο μπαούλο


A, δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο θεμα χρονου να το συνηθισεις! Τα ιδια ελεγες και για τα καραβια του Ghana, οταν τα βαψανε σε αποχρωσεις μπλε! Αλλα μετα...

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα είχα την τύχη να δώ απο τα εντώς το πλοίο. Για τον Πλοίαρχο του λόγω δέν θα κάνω αφού λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε την ποιότητα του... Το πλοίο είναι Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Η κατάσταση. Οι χώροι του αν και δείχνουν λίγο την ηλικία τους, είναι πεντακάθαροι και καλόγουστοι. Θα γίνει μια μίνι ανακαίνηση, τοποθετήθηκαν νέα αεροπορικά πολύ μεγάλου μεγάθους και με υποπόδιο! Ιδικά εκείνα που έχουν θέα την πλώρη θα έχουν μεγάλο σουξέ απο τους απανταχού καραβολάτρες! Εξωτερικά έχει αρκετό χώρο με ένα μικρό μπαράκι και αρκετά τετραγωνικά επιφάνειας για καλοκαιρινό ταξίδι. Εκεί που το πλοίο δίνει ρέστα είναι τα 2 ευρύχωρα γκαράζ με το επάνω να έχει πρόσβαση είτε  μέσω ασανσέρ (για φορτηγά) είτε με ραμπάκι για τα ΙΧ! Έχει πατάρια και επάνω και κάτω τα οποία μπορείς να διαχειρηστείς σε κάθε περίσταση φόρτωσης. Γενικά είναι μία καλή μονάδα πού αν είχε και σαν ομορφιά κάτι το καλύτερο θα του έδεινα πολλά αστέρια!

----------


## thalassolykos

Στο ρεμεντζο πρυμα πηγες?? να το δεις? μηπως εκει μπλεκουν τα ποδια τους? αληθεια εχεις ορατοτητα και απο τις 2 πλευρες??

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι εκεί δυστηχώς δέν πήγα. Ίσως να μήν έχει ορατότητα, οι κάβοι όμως καλούν καλύτερα και ίσως να αντισταθμίζει το αρνητικό! Και απο ότι μου είπαν έχει δυνατές ανέμες!

----------


## viramola

Το πλοιο ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση, ετσι εγραψε ο Αποστολης.
Αν ειναι να δουλεψετε,αν ειναι να ταξιδεψετε μην απογοητευτειτε.
Η υπερβολη ειναι δεδομενη.

----------


## apollonas

> Όχι εκεί δυστηχώς δέν πήγα. Ίσως να μήν έχει ορατότητα, οι κάβοι όμως καλούν καλύτερα και ίσως να αντισταθμίζει το αρνητικό! Και απο ότι μου είπαν έχει δυνατές ανέμες!


to remetzo prepei na paei ena orofo pano kai na ftiaxoun ekei prima skales epibaton me katapelti mikro

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως έχει δίκιο ο Apollonas. Το πλοίο δέν έχει σκάλες επιβατών! Δέν ξέρω αν θα ξηλώσουν το ρεμετζο αλλα σήγουρα αν το πλοίο πιαστεί, θα του κάνουν την παρέμβαση!

----------


## apollonas

einai h kaliteri lisi gia tous epibates me dyo katapeltakia prima kai kiliomenes skales gia to pano ntek epibaton opos kai tou theologos ta remetza ston pano orofo tha einai kai kalitera sta limania mas

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και η κουβέντα περιστρέφεται γύρω από κατασκευές στην πρύμη και για καταπέλτες επιβατών, ορίστε μία φωτογραφία ''ζεστή - ζεστή'', σημερινή, για να κάνετε επί ...χάρτου τα σχέδια σας, και τις προβλέψεις σας.  :Smile: 

SARDINIA VERA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι κάτω απο το Ρεμέτζο μπορεί να γίνει η σκάλα. Το να ξηλώσεις μπόμπες γραμμές αντλίες κλπ κλπ είναι πολύ δύσκολο και δαπανηρό. Εκτός αν κάνουν τίποτε εξωτερικές σκάλες τύπου Μύρινα Εξπρές ή Κυκλάδες  :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Νομίζω ότι κάτω απο το Ρεμέτζο μπορεί να γίνει η σκάλα. Το να ξηλώσεις μπόμπες γραμμές αντλίες κλπ κλπ είναι πολύ δύσκολο και δαπανηρό. _Εκτός αν κάνουν τίποτε εξωτερικές σκάλες τύπου Μύρινα Εξπρές ή Κυκλάδες_


*Apostolos*
Ελπιζω να αστειευεσαι.
Κατι τετοιο SARDINIA REMETZO.jpg
φανταζει πιο Ενδεδειγμενο. :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αισθητικά ναι, αλλά η μεταφορά των εργατών ένα κατάστρωμα παραπάνω είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρα μετασκευή. Με μια πρώτη ματιά....
1) Μεταφορά εργατών-μπιντών-ραούλων.
2) Επέκταση όλων των σωληνώσεων των δικτύων και να γίνει η μεταφορά όλου του συστήματος μαζί με τα χειριστήρια, αφού αυτό λυθεί εξ ολοκλήρου και ξαναμονταριστεί στο πάνω κατάστρωμα.
2) Θα πρέπει να ενισχυθεί το κατάστρωμα του άνω γκαράζ στα σημεία των εργατών και των μπιντών.
3) Θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί ο εξαερισμός του πάνω γκαράζ.

έχω την εντύπωση πως το πλοίο ήρθε για άμεση δρομολόγηση, οπότε δε θα μπουν (τουλάχιστον για την ώρα) σε αυτή τη διαδικασία. Άλλωστε οι τεχνικοί των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών και των τεχνικών γραφείων, ξέρουν οτι υπάρχει ανάγκη για εύκολη είσοδο επιβατών, αλλά ψάχνουν να βρουν τη βέλτιστη λύση, τηρουμένων όλων των παραμέτρων.

----------


## apollonas

> *Apostolos*
> Ελπιζω να αστειευεσαι.
> Κατι τετοιο SARDINIA REMETZO.jpg
> φανταζει πιο Ενδεδειγμενο.


mprabo apostole etsi kai dyo katapeltes epibaton dexia kai aristera

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μπερδεμενο σε Φανταζομαι!

----------


## Apostolos

Χεχεχε!!!! Αντε για εσένα θα βάλουμε εξωτερικές κυλιώμενες! (να είμαστε και μοντέρνοι!)

----------


## thalassolykos

sssssss its a secret  το new name αλλαζει σημαια τελικα και το ονομα αυτου?

----------


## patras

:Confused: pote tha xekinisi ta dromologia,h pote poso tha katsi ekei opo einai tora xeri kanenas.eyxaristo

----------


## Apostolos

Είχαν πεί για αρχές Δεκέμβρη...

----------


## patras

kamia prosfath foto apo to esoteriko exoyme paidia,exei trapezaria self servise,ta alla pote ta fernei kai poy tha pane ti grames xerei kanenas.kamia teleytea foto.mpite sto korsika lines na dite ta ypoloipa baporia poy exoyn.eyxaristo paidia gia thn boithia

----------


## Apostolos

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1401925.html

----------


## patras

httphttp://it.youtube.com/watch?v=brxSZm...eature=related
://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoEKFmMYIV4 gia na dite ti ginotan mesa kai ta baporia olla tis eterias.ama mathete kanena neo ti ginete kaipote xekinai.h kai ma ta alla pote ta ferni. :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## patras

kanena neo prosfato pote xekinai,ti episkeyes kanei :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Μου είχαν πεί ότι θα έβαζαν βιολογικό καθαρισμό. Στην επίσκεψη μου είδα να τοποθετούν νέα αναπαυτικότατα καθήσματα αεροπορικού τύπου με υποπόδιο. Επίσεις μου είπαν ότι θα διαμορφθούν μπαρ μεγάλης αλυσίδας παροχής έτοιμου φαγητού και γενικά θα γίνει μια καλή ανακαίνηση

----------


## patras

:Very Happy: To taxyploo exei desi kai xekinai 20 toy mhna mexri 6 ianoyanirioy dromologia meta den xero tipota.ebgale anakonoI h eteria.gia to Sardinia Vera  den xero akoma tipota pote tha xekinish kai poy tha kanei dromologia an xerei kanenas :Confused:

----------


## thalassolykos

και το ονομα αυτου με ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ  A Ρ Μ Ε Ν Ι Σ Τ Η Σ....

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ  πειραια ικαρια σαμο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επιτρέψτε μου παρακαλώ την έκφραση,

ΓΟΥΑΟΥ !!!

Επιτέλους ένα *υπέροχο όνομα*. ¶ντε πια με τα Εξπρές τάδε, με τα Speed δείνα, και όλες τις κοινοτυπίες που ακούμε τα τελευταία χρόνια.  :Mad: 

Μπράβο στην ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ ΦΕΡΙΣ !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δυστυχώς το forum δεν μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να κάνω edit στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου.

Να προσθέσω λοιπόν ότι εκτός από το πολύ όμορφο του ονόματος, είναι και μία *πανέξυπνη κίνηση* εκ μέρους της ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ.  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εξαιρετικό και απο εμένα! Εύγε!

----------


## patras

OREO ONOMA KATI DIAFORETIKO.LETE NA XEKINHSI PRIN TIS GIORTES SYNTOMA DHLADH. :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Άραγε να πήρε το όνομα του απο τον φάρο ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΤΗΣ στη Μύκονο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Απόστολε αν σκεφθείς για ποια γραμμή προορίζεται το πλοίο, θα συμφωνήσεις πιστεύω μαζί μου ότι το πιό πιθανό (για να μην πω απόλυτα βέβαιο), είναι ότι το όνομα του το πλοίο, το πήρε από την πασίγνωστη και πανέμορφη τοποθεσία ''Αρμενιστής'' της Ικαρίας.

Για αυτό το λόγο εξάλλου σε πιό πάνω μήνυμα μου μίλησα περί *''πανέξυπνης κίνησης''* της ''ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ'', η οποία χτυπάει διάνα όσο αφορά το τοπικό αίσθημα των Ικαριωτών.  :Wink: 

Μένει βέβαια να επιβεβαιωθεί η πληροφορία και να μην μείνει ως μία από τις πολλές φήμες που κυκλοφορούν ενίοτε, στα ...στέκια του λιμανιού  :Razz: , και τελικά δεν επιβεβαιώνονται.

----------


## M.D.I

> ¶ραγε να πήρε το όνομα του απο τον φάρο ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΤΗΣ στη Μύκονο?


''ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΤΗΣ'' ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ(ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ)ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΒΟΣ-ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ ΜΕ ΦΑΝΑΡΙ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΔΥΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ.ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ,ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΑ.ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠ-ΝΙΚΟΥ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Φίλε Απόστολε αν σκεφθείς για ποια γραμμή προορίζεται το πλοίο, θα συμφωνήσεις πιστεύω μαζί μου ότι το πιό πιθανό (για να μην πω απόλυτα βέβαιο), είναι ότι το όνομα του το πλοίο, το πήρε από την πασίγνωστη και πανέμορφη τοποθεσία ''Αρμενιστής'' της Ικαρίας.
> 
> Για αυτό το λόγο εξάλλου σε πιό πάνω μήνυμα μου μίλησα περί *''πανέξυπνης κίνησης''* της ''ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ'', η οποία χτυπάει διάνα όσο αφορά το τοπικό αίσθημα των Ικαριωτών. 
> 
> Μένει βέβαια να επιβεβαιωθεί η πληροφορία και να μην μείνει ως μία από τις πολλές φήμες που κυκλοφορούν ενίοτε, στα ...στέκια του λιμανιού , και τελικά δεν επιβεβαιώνονται.


Πραγματι ομορφο ονομα , συγχαρητηρια στον εμπνευστη.
Μαλλον ομως δεν θα καταφερει να αντισταθμισει το προβλημα της προσβασιμοτητας απο την εισοδο του πλοιου μεχρι το χωρο υποδοχης.
Στην ουσια χρειαζεται να ανεβεις 4 καταστρωματα με τις σκαλες οι οποιες δεν βρισκονται σε ευκολο σημειο,ιδιαιτερα αν το κατω Γκαραζ γεμισει και δεν εχει προβλεφθει διαδρομος,τοτε ειναι οχι δυσκολο αλλα αδυνατο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Γνωριζει καποιος καποια εξελιξη
οσον αφορα το ευρος της ανακαινισης?

----------


## viramola

Ποια ειπες?
Το αλλο το ξερεις?

----------


## Leo

> Ποια ειπες?
> Το αλλο το ξερεις?


Τι τυραννία είναι αυτή :Confused: ... αντε πέστο αφού το ξέρεις!!!!

----------


## thalassolykos

Απο φεβρουαριο 2 βαπορια 1 συμβατικο 1 ταχυπλοο ειπε κανεις τιποτις??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να πούμε φίλε θαλασσόλυκε ? ...Τίποτις !!!  :Very Happy: 
Με το καλό να τα δούμε και τα δύο μαζί. Μήπως όμως έχεις εσύ ...τίποτις νεότερο για την μετονομασία σε ''ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΤΗ'' που πρώτος μας είπες ?
Γιατί περνάει ο καιρός και δεν βλέπω καμμία σχετική κίνηση...:wink:

----------


## Leo

Αν υποψιαστώ ότι ο Αρμενιστής θα αρμενίζει στη Δραπετσώνα...... Τι μυστικισμός είναι αυτός? έχει γραμμή? δρομολόγια? κανείς δεν ξέρει?  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ λέω μήν και τον δούμε να περνάει το Καρά Μπουρνού....

----------


## thalassolykos

ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΙΩΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΥΣΟΣ........

----------


## Apostolos

Ε μην μας πάρει και ο ύπνος όμως!  :Wink:

----------


## thalassolykos

ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΚΟΝΤΑΦΤΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ??

----------


## patras

kalh xronia se oloys eyxomai,akoysa oti 6 toy mhnos poy denei to taxyploo synexizei to symbatiko den xero an alitheyi to grafei kai o efoplistis lene an xeri kanenas kati :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο βρίσκεται ΝΑ της Ύδρας και έρχετε με 18 κόμβους! Καλώς το δεχτήκαμε!





> Αν υποψιαστώ ότι ο Αρμενιστής θα αρμενίζει στη Δραπετσώνα...... Τι μυστικισμός είναι αυτός? έχει γραμμή? δρομολόγια? κανείς δεν ξέρει?


Κοίτα να δεις που μας προέκυψε και δεύτερον ...γιοφύρι της ¶ρτας μετά το Μακεδονία.

Τρεις ολόκληρους μήνες μετά το πιο πάνω μήνυμα του Απόστολου, το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να αναπαύεται στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, 
και να αποδεικνύει διαχρονικό το σκεπτικισμό του φίλου Leo :
*''Τι μυστικισμός είναι αυτός? έχει γραμμή? δρομολόγια? κανείς δεν ξέρει?''*

Σημερινή φώτο του στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, μη μπας και το ξεχάσουμε εντελώς !!!

SARDINIA VERA_2.jpg

----------


## George

Και δρομολόγια έχει και γραμμή. Γίνονται δουλειές στο πλοίο σε πάρα πολλούς τομείς. Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ακριβώς πότε θα βγει (λογικά πλησιάζει η ώρα του) αλλά έχει και δεξαμενή να πάει, να πάρει χαρτιά κτλ κτλ.

----------


## Leo

Η Sardinia Vera φίλε George είναι σαν το avatar σου. Όλο τρέχει και δεν φτάνει. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου... ότι απ' όλα, αλλά απορώ τι είναι αυτό που κάνουν και δεν τελειώνει.... κανείς δεν είδε κανείς δεν ξέρει. Εν ενεργεία πλοίο ήταν, δεν ήταν παροπλισμένο, καμιά 10αρία χόνια να έχει γίνει ρημαδιό!! Τέλος πάντων.. ας βγεί να δούμε τι θα δούμε... 'Ενω θα άρχιζε πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, τώρα πάμε πριν το Πάσχα?  Η 11 Φεβ πέρασε... ελπίζω πριν τις 11 Μαρτίου...

----------


## JASON12345

Του πάει πολύ πιο πολύ η Ιαταλική σημαία από την Ελληνική (άσχετΟ)
Τι χρώμα θα το βάψουν.;
Θα το αφήσουν στα κίτρινα όπως το ταχύπλοο;

----------


## scoufgian

> Του πάει πολύ πιο πολύ η Ιαταλική σημαία από την Ελληνική (άσχετΟ)
> Τι χρώμα θα το βάψουν.;
> Θα το αφήσουν στα κίτρινα όπως το ταχύπλοο;


γιατι τωρα κιτρινο δεν ειναι ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## JASON12345

Κίτρινο είναι.
Εγώ ρωτάω αν θα παραμείνει κίτρινο

----------


## scoufgian

> Κίτρινο είναι.
> Εγώ ρωτάω αν θα παραμείνει κίτρινο


θα παραμεινει οπως ειναι με τα χρωματα που εχει τωρα.

----------


## noulos

> Του πάει πολύ πιο πολύ η Ιαταλική σημαία από την Ελληνική (άσχετΟ)
> Τι χρώμα θα το βάψουν.;
> Θα το αφήσουν στα κίτρινα όπως το ταχύπλοο;


Το κίτρινο θα είναι το "σήμα κατατεθέν" της εταιρείας και αν μη τι άλλο είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό στην ακτοπλοϊα μας.

----------


## JASON12345

Ναι όντως.Αλλά είπα μήπως το βάψουν μεν κίτρινο αλλά με την δική τους κουλτούρα.Και όχι ίδιο και απαράλαχτο από την Ιταλία.
Τώρα άλλο χρώμα όντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βαφτεί.
Φαντάζεστε το Βέρα μπλε και άσπρο ας πούμε?
Θα ασχημείνει κι άλλο.
Βλακεία είπα πριν.

----------


## patras

einai alhtheia oti xekinai mexri tis 20 toy mina,kai oti ferni kai allo ena symbatiko akoma aderfaki me ayto/dexamenh tha pah gia 3hmeres alitheyi/ to mono poy akoysa einai oti kanei episkeyei sths mhxanes toy akoma to xenodoxeiako einai etoimo.an xerei kati kanenas gia ta parapano  :Confused: thanks

----------


## NAXOS

Tελικα ξεκινα ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 3 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ με τα παρακατω δρομολογια
Απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  Δευτερα-Τεταρτη-Παρασκευη στις 19.00 η 20.00 για ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ_ΣΑΜΟ και 2 φορες και ΦΟΥΡΝΟΥΣ
Απο Βαθυ ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ-ΚΥΤΡΙΑΚΗ στις 16.00 Αφιξη στο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ περιπου 5 το πρωι.
Απο οτι λεγεται η μεγαλη εκπληξη θα ειναι οι τιμες επιβατων και Ι.Χ. που θα εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα απο τις τιμες των αλλων πλοιων,πραγμα πολυ καλο για τους επιβατες.
Επισης πολυ καλο ειναι οτι τη θερινη περιοδο θα εχει σε ενα δρομολογιο προεκταση μεχρι ΧΙΟ

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εγκυρο ???? 
Μονο Ναξο χωρις Παρο ???

----------


## captain 83

Μόνο Νάξο προς το παρόν όπως ζητήθηκε και στο ΣΑΣ. Για τις τιμές κρατάω μια πισινή γιατί θέλω να δω και την αντίδραση του Μάκη Αγούδημου, μιας και δε νομίζω να το αφήσει να περάσει έτσι απλά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ξεκίνησε διαφήμιση σε τοπική εφημερίδα της Νάξου, όπου διαφημίζει τα δρομολόγια του Vera 
κάθε *Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή* *Πειραιά Νάξο* κατευθείαν 
*και* *Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Κυριακή* *Νάξο Πειραιά* κατευθείαν.

Δείτε περισσότερα εδώ naxia16022008.pdf
_Η διαφήμιση είναι στο πρωτοσέλιδο της Ναξίας._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ξεκίνησε διαφήμιση σε τοπική εφημερίδα της Νάξου, όπου διαφημίζει τα δρομολόγια του Vera...


Καιρός ήταν .....  :Very Happy: 

Πιστεύω ότι το *Vera* είναι ένα πλοίο που με τα χρώματα του αλλά και με το ...σουλούπι του, τουλάχιστον θα ομορφήνει τις φωτογραφίες μας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αλλά και στα νησιά μας.

Διαβάζοντας πάντως το ποστ του *κάπτεν*, μπήκα στο site της *Καλλίστη* μήπως δω και εκεί καμμία ανακοίνωση για τα δρομολόγια, ή και καμμία καλή φωτογραφία του πλοίου.

Δυστυχώς όμως, ο χρόνος στο site της Καλλίστη εξακολουθεί (πεισματικά) να έχει σταματήσει στις 6-1-08.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω πώς είναι και η πρώτη φορά που πλοίο κάνει αποκλειστικά το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς Νάξος! Ακόμα και η Ναξιακή είχε πακέτο και την Πάρο

----------


## scoufgian

> Νομίζω πώς είναι και η πρώτη φορά που πλοίο κάνει αποκλειστικά το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς Νάξος! Ακόμα και η Ναξιακή είχε πακέτο και την Πάρο


μηπως πρεπει να περιμενουμε και ενδιαμεσα λιμανια?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

συστηματικά όντως είναι η πρώτη φορά.
Το θετικό είναι ότι απέκτησε και πολύ καλό πράκτορα στην Νάξο και σίγουρα αυτό θα βοηθήσει το πλοίο.

----------


## NAXOS

Το Πειραια κατ ευθεια Ναξο ξαναγινοτανε πριν αρκετα χρονια με το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ της VENTOURIS SEA LINES που εκανε ενα πρωτοποριακο για την εποχη δρομολογιο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΜΗΛΟ-ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ με τον ιδιο μαλιστα πρακτορα που θα εχη τωρα η KALLISTI.
Ηταν η εποχη που η VENTOURIS SEA LINES σχεδον μονοπωλουσε τις Κυκλαδες με πεντε πλοια. ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2,
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ

----------


## scoufgian

εδω και μια ωρα το sardinia vera "γκομενιζει" στο σαρωνικο!!!εκανε μια βολτα μεχρι την αιγινα και ξαναγυριζει πισω........

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προς το παρόν, μετά το ...ξεμούδιασμα (τρεις μήνες ήταν αυτοί !!!) επέστρεψε και πάλι στη γνωστή του θέση, στη Δραπετσώνα.

Κι όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά δεν είδαμε ούτε μια φώτο του ''εν πλώ'' ρε παιδιά !!!

Tsentzos, scooofgian, Leo, ντροπήηηηηη !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> ..............................
> Κι όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά δεν είδαμε ούτε μια φώτο του ''εν πλώ'' ρε παιδιά !!!
> Tsentzos, scooofgian, Leo, ντροπήηηηηη !!!


Μια μέρα πήρα "ρεπό" και με περιλάβατε???  :Razz: ,  πάντως στο λιμάνι κατέβηκα αλλά ήταν αργά ........23.15 (δεν έβλεπα  :Very Happy: ).  'Οταν θα βγεί με το καλό θα το περιλάβουμε κι αυτό.

----------


## thalassolykos

Το δεύτερο πλοίο της έφερε στην Ελλάδα η Kallisti Ferries.Πρόκειται για το συμβατικό, Sardinia Vera, το οποίο θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Σάμος, την προσεχή Τετάρτη.
Την ίδια ώρα η G.A.Ferries κατέθεσε αίτηση στο ΥΕΝ με την οποία γνωστοποιεί ότι το ε/γ-ο/γ Μιλένα σταματάει τα δρομολόγια προς τη Σάμο. 
Η Kallisti Ferries. ιδρύθηκε το 2007 και είναι το αποτέλεσμα της συνεργασίας των κυριών Γιώργου Σπανού και Pascal Lota. Και οι δύο έχουν μακροχρόνια εμπειρία στη ναυτιλία με τον πρώτο να δραστηριοποιείται στο χώρο μέσω της Spanos Maritime και ο δεύτερος μέσω των Corsica Ferries και Sardinia Ferries. Η εταιρεία δραστηριοποιείτo μέχρι τώρα με το ταχύπλοο Corsica Express, στην περιοχή του Β.Α. Αιγαίου.

----------


## captain 83

Αν δρομολογηθεί την Τετάρτη, τότε τον ξεχνάμε τον δεξαμενισμό που ήθελαν να του κάνουν.

----------


## Leo

Θα το δείξει το ais και η ταχύτητα του, αν χρειαζόταν ή όχι δεξαμενισμός (δηλαδή πόσο βρ΄΄ωμικα είναι τα ύφαλα-αν είναι). 'Ομως έτσι κι αλλιώς απο το Μιλένα που θα αντικαταστήσει θα είναι σαφώς γρηγορότερο.

----------


## kalypso

sardinia vera.jpg

το Sardinia Vera στην Δραπετσώνα.

----------


## nautikos

Θες εξασκηση μου φαινεται στις φωτογραφησεις, εκοψες την πρυμνη και πηρες τον ασχετο αριστερα....:mrgreen:. Αλλα το logo logo...:mrgreen:

----------


## kalypso

η μηχανή ηταν στον αυτόματο και εβγαζε εν κινήσει.

----------


## nautikos

Αφου ηταν εν κινησει παω πασο, αλλα τοσο βιασυνη, αφου σου αρεσουν τα βαπορια, κατσε κανενα λεπτο παραπανω να το ευχαριστηθεις :Very Happy: !

----------


## Leo

Μας έχει φοβηθεί γιατί λέμε για τα απαγορευτικά και τις φωτογραφίες στα λιμάνια. Μας διηγήθηκε και η ίδια μια ιστορία ανάλογη στην Πάτρα που για εκέινη είναι γνώριμα μέρη. ¶ρα λοιπόν κάλιο γαιδουρόδενε και το γοργόν και χάρην έχει..... (δηλαδή φωτογράφιζε τρέχοντας - μη δώσουμε στόχο) :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...αφου σου αρεσουν τα βαπορια, κατσε κανενα λεπτο παραπανω να το ευχαριστηθεις!


Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε να συνταχθώ με τον φίλο ναυτικό.

Από την άποψη ότι δεν είμαστε παπαράτσι ή φωτορεπόρτερ που πρέπει σώνει και καλά να βγάλουμε μια φώτο όπως να 'ναι, 
για να πληρωθούμε, αλλά καραβολάτρες που φωτογραφίζουμε το αντικείμενο της λατρείας μας.

¶ρα θεωρώ ότι και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα θα πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει, διαφορετικά τι αξία έχει ???

Προσωπικά προτιμώ να μην τραβήξω καθόλου μία φώτο, από το να τραβήξω μία φώτο που (λόγω πίεσης) δεν θα μου αρέσει. 

Περί ορέξεως βέβαια ουδείς λόγος, και τα αισθητικά κριτήρια του καθενός συνήθως διαφέρουν από του άλλου.

----------


## nautikos

Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (NMΔ) σκαρφαλωνεις πανω στο μωλο και γλυτωνεις περιεργα βλεμματα, σκυλους και πασης φυσεως κακα πνευματα... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (NMΔ) σκαρφαλωνεις πανω στο μωλο και γλυτωνεις περιεργα βλεμματα, σκυλους και πασης φυσεως κακα πνευματα...


Ναι βέβαια μονο που έχεις και τους ψαράδες να σε κοιτάνε λές και μόλις προσγειώθηκες απο τον Αρη αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι μια χαρά 
Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα για τους ψαράδες πολύ υπομονή μαζί τους χρειάζεται και στο κόκκινο

----------


## nautikos

Τωρα βεβαια ξεφευγουμε λιγο αλλα πρεπει να απαντησω. Και ποιος ειναι ο ψαρας τελικα που θα σου φερει δυσκολιες δηλαδη, δεν το καταλαβα? Μπας και ειναι δικος τους ο φαρος η οποιοδηποτε αλλο σημειο λιμανιου? Οπως αυτος εχει τρελα το ψαρεμα και καταλαμβανει χωρο, αλλο τοσο δικαιωμα εχεις εσυ να γουσταρεις τα πλοια και να ψαχνεις καταλληλη θεση να τα φωτογραφησεις. Νομιζω οτι τα πραγματα ειναι απλα... :Wink: 

Για να πουμε ομως και την αληθεια, συνηθως οι ψαραδες σε κοιτανε ''καπως'', αλλα δεν δημιουργουν ιδιαιτερα προβληματα, σχολια κτλ ως επι τω πλειστω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά έχουμε κανένα νέο για το πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικά έχουμε κανένα νέο για το πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια ?


Από ότι μας λέει ο φίλος *thalassolykos* :




> Το δεύτερο πλοίο της έφερε στην Ελλάδα η Kallisti Ferries.Πρόκειται για το συμβατικό, Sardinia Vera, το οποίο θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Σάμος, *την προσεχή Τετάρτη*.
> .

----------


## captain 83

Πάντως δεν έχουν ανοίξει τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, οπότε ή που δεν θα κάνει δρομολόγια ακόμα ή που θα κάνει κανένα αναγνωριστικό ταξίδι κενό επιβατών.

----------


## viramola

Με το τελος της ετησιας μου βγαινω κ παλι.
Σε 15 μερες κ βλεπουμε το διαβοητο ικαριωτικο.....

----------


## Νaval22

> Για να πουμε ομως και την αληθεια, συνηθως οι ψαραδες σε κοιτανε ''καπως'', αλλα δεν δημιουργουν ιδιαιτερα προβληματα, σχολια κτλ ως επι τω πλειστω.


Sorry για το άσχετο,το πρόβλημα μαζί τους είναι ότι πολλοί απο αυτούς δεν σέβονται ότι κάποιος είναι δίπλα τους και στριφογυρίζουν απτόειτοι τη πετονιά τους αδιαφορόντας μήπως χτυπήσουν κανέναν

----------


## kalypso

> Αφου ηταν εν κινησει παω πασο, αλλα τοσο βιασυνη, αφου σου αρεσουν τα βαπορια, κατσε κανενα λεπτο παραπανω να το ευχαριστηθεις!


αν και ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα μας θα απαντήσω.βιαζόμουν για να πάω και αλλού μια και το βράδυ ταξίδευα...δεν προλάβαινα.....

----------


## scoufgian

παντως σημερα στο sardinia vera ,ειχαμε εργασιες με σκαλωσιες στη μπουκαπορτα

----------


## AegeanIslands

As πουμε ομως οτι απο 14 του τρεχοντος το πλοιο PCSardiniaVera_01.jpg ξεκινα δρομολογιο βασει του συστηματος απο Πειραια 1930 για Ναξο (Ευδηλο) Αγ.Κυρηκο (Φουρνους) Καρλοβασι Βαθυ.
Καλα ταξιδια λοιπον για το πλοιο και το πληρωμα του Καπτα Νικου ΧΑΛΑΡΗ,να πανε ολα καλα κ καλες θαλασσες!

----------


## No Name

Καλοταξιδο μηπως γνωριζει καποιος ποσες ωρες θα ειναι το ταξιδι απο πειραια μεχρι το βαθυ?:|
το &#171;Vera&#187; θα προσεγγίζει και το Καρκινάγρι της Ικαρίας?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μιας και σίγουρα έχουμε κουραστεί να βλέπουμε το πλοίο μόνο από φωτογραφίες πρύμα στη Δραπετσώνα, 
ορίστε και μία φωτο πλώρα, στο Πειραιά τον Νοέμβρη που μας πέρασε, λίγες μόλις ημέρες μετά την άφιξη του στα μέρη μας.

S. VERA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τα δομολόγια του πλοίου είναι τώρα διαθέσιμα στο ανανεωμένο site της *εταιρείας*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αυτό που αξίζει να δεί κανείς είναι η *τιμή* στο I.X.E. η διαφορά για Νάξο είναι 25€.

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον αυριο βραδακι το πλοιο αναχωρει. Ποιος θα ταξιδεψει να μας πει και τις εντυπωσεις :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Καλοταξιδο μηπως γνωριζει καποιος ποσες ωρες θα ειναι το ταξιδι απο πειραια μεχρι το βαθυ?:|
> το &#171;Vera&#187; θα προσεγγίζει και το Καρκινάγρι της Ικαρίας?


Με ωρα αναχωρησης 19.30 Αφιξη στο Βαθυ αναλογα το δρομολογιο δηλ. αν πιανει Ευδηλο η Φουρνους ποικιλει απο 08.10 μεχρι 09.15.
Στο Καρκιναγρι θα προσεγγιζει εβδομαδιαιως το ΤΧΠ _CORSICA EXPRESS Three_

----------


## Leo

Η Κίτρινη κυρία πήρε την θέση της στα 200άρια και αν τα πράγματα είναι όπως είχαν προγραμματιστεί ξεκινάει σήμερα στισ 19.30 για το πρώτο της δρομολόγιο. Καλή αρχή και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι έχει Έλληνες ναυτικούς ?

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι άπαντες!

----------


## Rocinante

Μα τι εγινε; Η ωρα ειναι 20:00 και το AIS Δειχνει οτι δεν κουνιεται.Η κατι συμβαινει η ξεχασαν πισω το AIS  :Smile: . Ας ελπισουμε οτι οι "Ρεπορτερ" μας θα μας δωσουν το βραδυ τα νεα (γιατι καποιοι θα εχουν κατεβει στο λιμανι αν κρινω απο καποιες απουσιες αυτη την ωρα) Ρε μηπως ενοουσαν 19:30 ωρα Ιταλιας;

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το syros observer κτλ... το δειχνη ακομα στο πειραια στη θεση του δεμενο.....

Καλα που δεν κατηβηκα , στο τσακ βαρεθηκα και δεν πηγα

Στο openseas εβγαλαν το δρομολογιο του ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στον πειραιά που κατέβηκα το μεσημέρι δεν έδειχνε ότι ήταν έτοιμο για αναχώρηση είχε μια σκαλοσιά μέσα και στον πίνακα αναχωρήσεων του ΟΛΠ δεν το ανέφερε.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Kαι μια φωτογραφία από τη μεθόρμησή του από το Ν.Μ. Δραπετσώνας στο λιμάνι.

SΑRDΙΝΙΑ VΕRΑ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι ακόμα στον Πειραιά με το visor ανοιχτό!!! Σαν να βγάζει την γλώσσα στους επικριτές του!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραια φωτο Αποστολε αλλα μοιραια το ματι πεφτει στο Τερας στα δεξια. 291 ΜΕΤΡΑ ειναι αυτα... και για υψος αστα...
Τελικα ποτε θα γινει το πρωτο δρομολογιο;

----------


## NAXOS

ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 
ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 17 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 19.30

PHOTO 006.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Ωραια φωτο Αποστολε αλλα μοιραια το ματι πεφτει στο Τερας στα δεξια. 291 ΜΕΤΡΑ ειναι αυτα... και για υψος αστα...
> Τελικα ποτε θα γινει το πρωτο δρομολογιο;


Του φιλου rocinante το ματι επεσε στο *COSTA CONCORDIA* εμενα στο *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ Ι*,τι να γινει αδυναμιες ειναι αυτες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 
> ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 17 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 19.30
> 
> PHOTO 006.jpg


 
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε NAXOS για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## jumpman

Τελικά το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε το όνομα του σε Αρμενιστής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 17 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 19.30


Kαι μια που καθόμαστε δεν...... :

Α. .....κάνουμε ένα έλεγχο στα σωστικά ???
Β. .....πάμε για κάνα ψάρεμα ???  :Very Happy: 

S. VERA_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν μου αρέσει που ακουμπά η fast rescue στα sponsons... Δηλαδή οι βάρκες τί κάνουν??? Στο Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2 τις είναι βγάλει λίγο ποιό έξω...

----------


## jumpman

Πάλι δεν ξεκίνησε η Vera σήμερα; Τι θα γίνει με αυτό το πλοίο; Θα ξεκινήσει ποτέ;

----------


## Leo

> Δέν μου αρέσει που ακουμπά η fast rescue στα sponsons... Δηλαδή οι βάρκες τί κάνουν??? Στο Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2 τις είναι βγάλει λίγο ποιό έξω...


Απόστολε τα sponsons, είναι αρκετά επικλινή και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι προβληματική η καθέλκιση των βαρκών... αλλά συμμερίζομαι την άποψη σου στο ότι δεν σου αρέσει.... Από τη στιγμή που πήραν ευλογίες της κλάσης όλα καλά  :Cool: .

----------


## Rocinante

Αποστολεεεε. Φημες λενε οτι εχεις φρεσκα νεα και φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Apostolos

Να πώ όχι???

vera.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Να πώ όχι???
> 
> vera.jpg


αψογος!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Θα φυγει τελικα σημερα ???? Ξερει κανεις

----------


## Leo

Στο τηλέφωνο που έχει στο site μου είπαν το πιθανότερο την Παρασκευή.... Υπομονή λοιπόν.

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο τηλέφωνο που έχει στο site μου είπαν το πιθανότερο την Παρασκευή.... Υπομονή λοιπόν.


πιστευω οτι ταιριαζει ο ορος αργοστροφο καραβι.............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο τηλέφωνο που έχει στο site μου είπαν το πιθανότερο την Παρασκευή.... Υπομονή λοιπόν.


Η υπόθεση αρχίζει να καταντάει ...θρίλερ. (Προς θεού, δεν ευθύνεται βέβαια για αυτό ο ...Leo).

To πλοίο σε πείσμα όλων μας, δεν ξεκίνησε ούτε εχθές. Οψόμεθα.......

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι αυτή. Μίλησα με την εταιρεία 2 φορές πρωί και απόγευμα. Το πρωί είπαν ότι ελπίζουν μέχρι το μεσημέρι να τους δώσει την άδεια το Υπουργείο. Το απόγευμα μου είπαν ότι ακόμη περιμένουν... Βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα σας.

----------


## Leo

Το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο ίσως! Δεν θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγιο ούτε και σήμερα.

----------


## a.molos

Μια αεροφωτο απο κάρτα της sardinia ferries. Aυτό το κίτρινο σε συνδυασμό με το μπλέ της θάλασσας είναι καταπληκτικό απο οποια γωνία και να το δείς!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο ίσως! Δεν θα εκτελέσει δρομολόγιο ούτε και σήμερα.


Ο μονος λογος που με πειθει ειναι αυτος που επικαλειται ο κ.Σπανος στον P.Lotta.

----------


## naftopoulo

Το καράβι έχει και πισίνα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ...πολυαναμενόμενο πλοίο, σήμερα στην Ακτή Ηετίωνος, παρέα με τον Θεόφιλο, αναμένοντας την αναχώρηση..........

S. VERA_3.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Από αυτό το σημείο θα αναχωρεί ή απλά η αλλαγή θέσης ήταν κάτι έκτακτο?

----------


## Leo

Κανονικά gvaggelas, έπρεπε να σε τρομάξω  :Razz: , να σου πω ότι σας έρχεται και κάνει πρόβα  :Very Happy: . Νομίζω όμως οτι η πιο λογική εξέλιξη είναι ότι μαζευτήκανε πολλοί στα 200αρια και σκεφτήκανε να αραιώσουν μέχρι να μπούνε σε μια τάξη.

----------


## NAXOS

Απο οτι εχω πληροφορηθη θα γινουν καποιες μικροαλλαγες στις θεσεις αναχωρησης των πλοιων.  Μια απ αυτες θα ειναι και το σημειο αναχωρησης των Σαμιωτικων που θα φευγουν απο το σημειο που ειναι τωρα το ΣΑΡΔΗΝΙΑ.  Λετε να ετοιμεζετε ???

----------


## Leo

Άν πληροφορία που μας έδωσες φίλε NAXOS είναι σωστή (περι αλλαγής θέσεως) τότε μάλλον ετοιμάζεται. Θα πώ ακόμη ότι στα 200αάρια έπεσε μεγάλος συνοστισμός... από δυτικές κυκλάδες, παροναξίες σαντορίνη, ικαροσαμίες, παροπλισμούς  κλπ. Στη θέση του Βέρα θα είναι και το Ν. Μύκονος που φεύγει άλλες ώρες έτσι κι αλλιώς. Νομίζω έιναι θετική εξέλιξη αυτή η κίνηση... άσε που θα εξυπηρετούν και τα λεωφορεία του ΟΛΠ. Όμως και η υπάρχουσα θέση μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ που είναι τώρα CE3... είναι μια καλή λύση για την γραμμή της Σάμου. Θα δούμε ποια θα έιναι τελικά η νέα θέση για την Σάμο.

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶ν πληροφορία που μας έδωσες φίλε NAXOS είναι σωστή (περι αλλαγής θέσεως) τότε μάλλον ετοιμάζεται. Θα πώ ακόμη ότι στα 200αάρια έπεσε μεγάλος συνοστισμός... από δυτικές κυκλάδες, παροναξίες σαντορίνη. Στη θέση του Βέρα θα είναι και το Ν. Μύκονος που φεύγει άλλες ώρες έτσι κι αλλιώς. Νομίζω έιναι θετική εξέλιξη αυτή η κίνηση... άσε που θα εξυπηρετούν και τα λεωφορεία του ΟΛΠ.


ετσι οπως το παμε σε λιγο τα πλοια της μυτιληνης θα δενουν εξω απο το λιμανι.τα διωξανε απο τη τζελεπη,τα πηγαν ενα φεγγαρι στον αη διονυση,τα πηγαν στην ηετιωνα και τωρα............

----------


## marioskef

Δεν νομιζω οτι η θέση του έχει κάποια σχέση με την τελική θέση αναχώρησης...Αλλωστε τώρα εκεί γίνονται εργασίες και δεν είναι προσβάσιμη οποτε μάλλον για λόγους προσωρινής αποθήκευση πήγε ...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Η Vera ειναι στην πρυμη της Μυτιληνης, με κλειστο καταπελτη. Το πληρωμα μπαινοβγαινει απο μια πλαϊνη πορτα. Στον ντοκο (πρυμη Vera) κανουν κατι εργασιες στο ντοκο, γιατι εχει ασπροκοκκινη κορδελα. Τι φτιαχνουν ξερει κανεις? Αν μεινει εκει η Vera, ο Ταξιαρχης που θα δενει αφου υπαρχει και το Χιος??

----------


## polykas

To *sardinia vera* για δεξαμενισμό , εκτάκτος στου Βασιλειάδη.Παραθέτω σημερινή φωτό. 


2.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΑΙ  ΤΟΥ  ΧΡΟΝΟΥ !!!!!

----------


## naftopoulo

> To *sardinia vera* για δεξαμενισμό , εκτάκτος στου Βασιλειάδη.Παραθέτω σημερινή φωτό. 
> 
> 
> 2.jpg


Αγαπητέ polykas η φώτο που μας παραθέτεις είναι παλια και δείχνει το sardinia vera με τα χρώματα προ καλλίστης εποχή! :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

Και του χρόνου λοιπόν.... έξυπνο polykas  :Wink: , Μπράβοοο NAXOS και naftopoulo που το τσιμπίσατε

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μιας από ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει κάποια προβλήματα με την δρομολόγηση του, για να ξεμουδιάσει ...κόβει βόλτες μέσα στο λιμάνι.

Από τα *διακοσάρια*, απέναντι στα ..*Μυτιληνιά*, και τώρα ακόμα πιο μπροστά (σημερινή φώτο).
Για να μην αναφέρω βέβαια και την εμφάνιση του στη .....*δεξαμενή* Βασιλειάδη. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

S. VERA_4.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Οσο παει και το βγαζουν πιο εξω απο το λιμανι.... μηπωςς θελουν να το διωξουν με ωραιο τροπο?

----------


## kalypso

P4050844.jpg


μία φωτογραφία σημερα στις 5 το πρωί,δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι καλή γιατί δεν είμαι στον υπολογιστή μου και δεν μπορώ να την δω καλά..... :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> P4050844.jpg
> 
> 
> μία φωτογραφία σημερα στις 5 το πρωί,δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι καλή γιατί δεν είμαι στον υπολογιστή μου και δεν μπορώ να την δω καλά.....


μια χαρα ειναι...........μην ανησυχεις.για την ωρα που τη τραβηξες και χωρις φωτισμο ,μην το πεις ουτε του παπα.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kalypso

δεν εχω προσβαση στο προγραμμα να εμφανισω τις φωτογραφιες για να δω ποιες βγαινουν καλες και ποιες όχι....ειμαι λιγο στα τυφλά.....στην τυχη τις διαλεγω....έβγαλα κι άλλες αλλα θα τις ανεβάσω όταν κατέβω Πατρα....τραβώ καμία 20αριά λήψεις και μετά διαλέγω τις καλύτερες...

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια του Sardinia για τον Γιωργο, γιατι ημουν αδιαβαστος σε αυτο το πλοιο, δεν το ηξερα καν, :Sad:  και το εμαθα απο τις φωτογραφιες του:-D

----------


## kalypso

εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φιλε Tsentzo

----------


## scoufgian

αψογος σακη!!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Thanks My Friends

----------


## gvaggelas

Σήμερα το πρωί ερχόμενος στον Πειραιά παρατήρησα ότι έχουν τοποθετήσει κάτι σαν φράκτη από πλαστικό πλέγμα) στην προβλήτα που είναι δεμένο το πλοίο και στην ουσία προστατεύει την μπουκαπόρτα του. Γνωρίζει κάποιος για ποιο λόγο? Για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου (αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο) ή πρόκειται να εκτελεστούν κάποια έργα στην συγκεκριμένη προβλήτα? Επισυνάπτω και μία φωτογραφία, δυστυχώς από κινητό.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σήμερα το πρωί ερχόμενος στον Πειραιά παρατήρησα ότι έχουν τοποθετήσει κάτι σαν φράκτη από πλαστικό πλέγμα) στην προβλήτα που είναι δεμένο το πλοίο και στην ουσία προστατεύει την μπουκαπόρτα του. Γνωρίζει κάποιος για ποιο λόγο? Για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου (αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο) ή πρόκειται να εκτελεστούν κάποια έργα στην συγκεκριμένη προβλήτα? Επισυνάπτω και μία φωτογραφία, δυστυχώς από κινητό.


ναι γιωργο εκτελουν εργα στη προβλητα..........

----------


## Nautikos II

Οχι δεν πρεπει να εχει καποια σχεση με το πλοιο, το πρωι 05:30 - 07:00 γυρισα ολο το λιμανι, και ειδα σε αρκετα σημεια να εκτελουνται εργα, ειδηκα στο Dock Σαρωνικου, εχουν σκαψει χαντακι περιπου 100 μετρα επι 40 ποντους φαρδος, οπου και εκει φερει πλαστικο φραχτη, οποτε εχουμαι εκτεταμενη δραστηριοτητα εργων

----------


## scoufgian

> Οχι δεν πρεπει να εχει καποια σχεση με το πλοιο, το πρωι 05:30 - 07:00 γυρισα ολο το λιμανι, και ειδα σε αρκετα σημεια να εκτελουνται εργα, ειδηκα στο Dock Σαρωνικου, εχουν σκαψει χαντακι περιπου 100 μετρα επι 40 ποντους φαρδος, οπου και εκει φερει πλαστικο φραχτη, οποτε εχουμαι εκτεταμενη δραστηριοτητα εργων


καλα εσυ αυπνιες ειχες σημερα?δεν σ επερνε ο υπνος?αφου ησουν απο εκεινη την ωρα στο λιμανι επρεπε να πας κοκκινο να φωτογραφιζεις στη σειρα οτι μπαινει και βγαινει.θα χες πολυ δουλεια........και μετα σαλαμινα..........κατι μου λεει οτι δεν το κανονισες καλα............:-D

----------


## Nautikos II

Ειχα παει για αγορα εισιτηρειων, Απριλιου Μαιου, και περιφερομουν εκει γυρω μεχρι να ερθει ο Μπρουφας, ερειχνε καρεκλοποδαρα και δεν ηταν για κοκκινο:-D

----------


## Leo

Σε μια προσπάθεια για familiarisation  με το Μεγάλο Λιμάνι και αφού πέρασε από διάφορες θέσεις, το Sardinia Vera βρίσκεται από σήμερα στο ντόκ 3. Για πόσο άραγε?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Τελικα θα το δουμε να κανει και κανα ταξιδι το Vera η μονο να αλλαζει θεσεις προσδεσης στο λιμανι ??? 
Σημερινη φωτο στου Βασιλειαδη .......

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p49934301.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παναγιώτη διαβάζοντας το μήνυμα σου, πριν δω την φωτογραφία, νόμιζα ότι το πλοίο ξανα-ματα-άλλαξε θέση, και έτοιμος ήμουν να ανακράξω ''ήμαρτον''.:mrgreen:

Αλλά από ότι βλέπω στη φωτογραφία σου, το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να είναι στο ντοκ 3 (Ροδίτικα),στη θέση που βρίσκεται εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες περίπου, και όχι στου Βασιλειάδη όπως λες.  :Confused:

----------


## Νικόλας

ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ??
DSC00217.jpg
DSC00216.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ??


Χαλαρωση:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

αααα ναι σωστά κουράστηκε όλο πάνω κάτω είναι λίγο χαλάρωση πάντα κάνει καλό :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

:mrgreen:


> αααα ναι σωστά κουράστηκε όλο πάνω κάτω είναι λίγο χαλάρωση πάντα κάνει καλό


οπως παει ,προσεχως θα το δουμε εξω ,απο το λιμανι δεμενο.....:mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

Mια φωτο για τους φιλους της ΄΄πλωρης΄΄ 10/4/2008

----------


## Νικόλας

καλές είναι όλες οι φότο αλλά καμία από το εσωτερικό του έχει κανείς είμαι περίεργος να το δω γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μου γεμίζει και πολύ το μάτι

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν!

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο το παπορακι τελικα θα βγει καθολου η θα συνεχισει να ξεκουραζεται;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πιστεύω ότι αν βάζαμε μια δημοσκόπηση για το πιο ...μυστηριώδες πλοίο του χειμώνα που μας πέρασε, το VERA θα έβγαινε πρώτο μακράν !!!

Ήρθε στα μέρη μας στα μέσα του Νοέμβρη του 2007, και κάποιες φήμες που κυκλοφορούσαν ήθελαν να δρομολογείται πριν την έλευση 
του νέου χρόνου, (επαναλαμβάνω, φήμες).

Μετά την παραμονή του για τέσσερις ολόκληρους μήνες στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας μάθαμε επίσημα πια και με την ανάρτηση αναλυτικών δρομολογίων 
από την ίδια την εταιρεία του ότι θα ξεκίναγε στα μέσα Μαρτίου.

Παρ' όλα αυτά το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (αλλάζοντας μάλιστα και αρκετές φορές θέσεις πρόσδεσης) 
τους δύο τελευταίους μήνες (!!!!!), και απόλυτη σιωπή επικρατεί για το όποιο μέλλον του.

¶λλαξαν άραγε τα πλάνα της εταιρείας, ή βρήκαν μπροστά τους οι άνθρωποι της Καλλίστη δυσκολίες για την δρομολόγηση του τις οποίες δεν είχαν υπολογίσει ???

----------


## gasim

E, ας μη ξεχνάμε και το άλλο μυστήριο - Le retour! - Τίνος είναι ρε γυναίκα το παιδί - Τελικά αυτός ο Αίολος Κεντέρης - Red Sea I τίνος είναι, ποιός ορίζει τις τύχες του, τι θα κάνει?

Πλοία σαν κι αυτά δεν είναι φτιαγμένα για να σκουριάζουν στους μώλους...



Σε ό,τι αφορά στο Vera, είπαμε πολλά.  Κάπου ακούστηκε ότι ακόμα και το όνομά του θα άλλαζε, σε "Αρμενιστής".  Είμασταν βέβαιοι ότι θα δρομολογηθεί Ικαρία - Σάμο, συμπληρωματικά του Corsica.

----------


## patras

eida kai ena neo ploio shmera katebenontas gia perama kai moy eipan einai tis kallisti ferries to kainoyrgio to bafoyn megalo moy fanike.ayta ta nea paidia

----------


## Ellinis

Mάλλον το Mega Smeralda θα είδες και κάποιος σε παραπληροφόρησε...

----------


## JASON12345

Σόρυ που αν σε προσβάλω αλλά ποια είναι τα νέα;
Ότι είναι της Κάλλιστι φέρις :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> eida kai ena neo ploio shmera katebenontas gia perama kai moy eipan einai tis kallisti ferries to kainoyrgio to bafoyn megalo moy fanike.ayta ta nea paidia


Εχει βαφτει κιτρινο;

----------


## Leo

Εχω τηη αίσθηση ότι τα έχουμε μπερδέψει λίγο και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτό που είδεσ δεν είναι της Kallisti Ferries αλλά το Ιταλικό Μega Smeralda. Aνα μας πείς ότι τ είδες κοντά στα φέρυ του Περάματος τότε είναι αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι σίγουρο ότι ο φίλος μας είδε το MEGA SMERALDA.

Πρώτον, το VERA δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου από το λιμάνι, και δεύτερον το SMERALDA λόγω του νέου χρώματος του πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να ξεγελάσει (από μακριά βέβαια, γιατί από κοντά είναι σχεδόν διπλάσιο).

*http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1465471.html*

----------


## Nautikos II

Tωρα που εγινε σαν καναρινακι θα εχει καποια σχεση με την Kallisti Ferries.;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα παντος και ωρα 15:30 ζητησε αδεια απο το Πειραιας traffic για μεθορμηση απο το λιμανι του Πειραια για Δραπετσωνα με πλοηγο και τα ρυμουλκα Leon και Iason του Λυμπουσακη.

----------


## scoufgian

Μαντηδες ειμαστε ,για τη πορεια του πλοιου.Να τη ειχεμε πει εδω........

----------


## mandiam

Στο βαπορακι γινονται εργασιες στο γκαραζ του...γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα?Σημερα στη δραπετσωνα

----------


## dimitris

Στο προηγουμενο τευχος του περιοδικου "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" γραφανε πως ο υφυπουργος δηλωσε σε ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο τις Σαμου πως το πλοιο δεν τηρει ολους τους  νομοθετικους κανονισμους χωρις ομως να διευκρινιζει ακριβως ποιους κανονισμους και τι και γι αυτο δεν εχει παρει αδεια ακομα... και συνεχιζει το περιοδικο... Το οτι δεν πληροι δεν το εκανε λιανα ο κυριος υφυπουργος, μηπως το κολημα βρισκεται στο οτι για να γινει embarkation πρεπει ο επιβατης να διασχισει 70 μετρα στο γκαραζ 'η αν αφορα την πληρη εφαρμογη των αποφασεων της Στοκχολμης.
Μηπως φτιαχνουν τιποτα σκαλες επιβιβασεις? λεω εγω τωρα, αν ξερει καποιος κατι σιγουρα ας μας πει!

----------


## No Name

Εχουν αναρτήσει δρομολόγια στο site http://www.kallistiferries.gr/itiner..._summer08.html
είδομεν :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

Οντος εχουν αναρτησει δρομολογια στο site τις εταιρειας και η σημαντικοτερη διαφορα με την προηγουμενη που τα ειχαν αναρτησει παλι ειναι οτι αυτη τι φορα δεν πιανει Ναξο το καραβι...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

μπορεί να το δούμε να πιάνει το χειμώνα Νάξο, αλλά ακόμα είναι νωρίς για προβλέψεις μιας και ακόμα δεν ξεκίνησε.

----------


## dimitris

Νikos "καποιοι" δεν θελουν το βαπορι στην Ελλαδα και ειδικα με τις τιμες που ειχε τουλαχιστον την πρωτη φορα στο site οταν ο ανταγωνισμος εχει το ΙΧ 80 ευρω και 75 αντιστοιχα και το Sardinia Vera ειχε για Ναξο 50 ευρω. 
Και τωρα στις τιμες εχει μεσα την Ναξο αλλα οχι στα δρομολογια.

----------


## mandiam

Το βαπορακι απο χτεσ βραδυ ειναι μεσα στο λιμανι Πειραια γνωριζει κανεις κατι???ξεκιναει επιτελους???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια στο site της Kallisti, το ....ταλαιπωρημένο καραβάκι θα έπρεπε να είχε ξεκινήσει από εχτές το απόγευμα στις 18.30.

¶ιντε να δούμε..........

----------


## Leo

> Το βαπορακι απο χτεσ βραδυ ειναι μεσα στο λιμανι Πειραια γνωριζει κανεις κατι???ξεκιναει επιτελους???


Και του λόγου το αληθές, τη συνοδεία ρ/κ παρακαλώ .... φοβάμαι κανονισμός λιμένος Πειραιά λόγω ξένης σημαίας? Δεν το ξέρω, υπόθεση κάνω. Πάντως και σήμερα παραμένει στο λιμάνι (στα 200άρια)

sardinia_vera.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα ακουσα οτι το πληρωμα εκανε "γυμνασια" εχει ακουσει κανεις τιποτα? ποτε ξεκιναει?

----------


## Leo

Θες βράδυ παρατήρησα ότι γίνονται διάφορες εργασίες μέσα στο garage του πλοίου και ότι έχει βαφτεί ένας διάδορμος ΑΜΕΑ, απο την είσοδο των επιβατών περίπου στην μέση του πλοίου, μέχρι την και τον καταπέλτη στο ξεξί του μέρος. Ο βατσιμάνης πάντως κάτι έβαφε κι αυτός.... η ώρα μέσάνυχτα και κάτι. Προετοιμάζεται? Μακάρι ...για να επιβεβαιωθεί η λαϊκή ρήση ότι " μόνο του σπανού τα γένια δεν γίνονται " (το 'πε κι ο φίλος konigi σήμερα στον Έλυρο, και τον αντέγραψα  :Wink: )

----------


## sylver23

αυριο,δηλ σημερα 25-6 ξεκιναει στις 18.30 αν δεν κανω λαθος.μην το γρουσουζεψουμε

----------


## Leo

Στο site της εταιρείας λέει *αυτά* τα δρομολόγια.
Ας ευχυθούμε να το δουμε σήμερα να βγαίνει από το κόκκινο και να στρίβει αριστερά!!

----------


## speedrunner

Μα δεν υπάρχουν πλάνα ανοιχτα στο Agency, πως θα ξεκινήσει;

----------


## nautikos

> να βγαίνει από το κόκκινο και να στρίβει αριστερά!!


Σωστη η επισημανση, γιατι το δεξια δεν το εχει και σε τπτ... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Το SARDINIA VERA,αυτη την ωρα,με τη βοηθεια του ρυμουλκου ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ,αφηνει το λιμανι του Πειραια........

----------


## Leo

> Σωστη η επισημανση, γιατι το δεξια δεν το εχει και σε τπτ...


 
Ναυτικέεε έστριψεεεε  :Very Happy: 
Καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο καλή επιτυχία στη γραμμή και ευχόμαστε να στεριώσει... ΙκαροΣαμιώτες καλώς να το δεχτείτε!

svera02.JPG

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστουμε.αυτη την στιγμη παει με 15.3 κομβους κ ειναι ας πουμε στην ευθεια απο γλυφαδα-δρομολογιο που αναφερει το syros obs ευδηλος φουρνοι καρλ βαθυ.καλα ταξιδια
πιστευω να μην πηγαινει με ταχυτητες ga ferries γιατι αν ειναι ετσι καλα κρασια.ελπιζω λογω 1ου ταξιδιου.ερωτηση-με ρυμουλκο βγηκε???γιατι??????????

----------


## Leo

Κανονισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς το ρυμουλκό για πλοία με ξένη σημαία. Δεν το χρησιμοποιεί οφείλει να το έχει. Πιθανόν να είχε και πλοηγό, δεν ξέρω  θα το δούμε τισ επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## sylver23

εκει πηγε το μυαλο μου ,αλλα ειναι δυνατον να γινεται σε καθε δρομολογιο??αν δεν κανω λαθος κ το κορσικα 3 δεν εχει ιταλικη σημαια??γιατι ρυμουλκο εν εχω δει

----------


## dimitris

Και ιδου ο αποπλους... :Smile:  Καθυστερησε λιγο γιατι ειχαν μπλεξει οι αγκυρες του με το Δημητρουλα!
κι αλλες φωτογραφιες απο τον πρωτο εμπορικο του αποπλου εδω... http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/c1481456.html

----------


## noulos

Και πιλότο είχε! Από καθαρή τύχη ήμουν εκεί στον 1ο απόπλου!!! Σύντομα και φωτό!  :Razz:

----------


## noulos

Πηγαίνοντας από Δραπετσώνα για Πειραιά είδα τον Αγ. Νεκτάριο να περιμένει έξω από την μπούκα και μπήκα στο λιμάνι για να δω ποιο θα βγει. Δεν φαντάζεστε την έκπληξή μου όταν είδα την κίτρινη φιγούρα του και τον ενθουσιασμό μου, όταν έστριψε αριστερά, που τυχαία ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας στον 1ο του απόπλου μετά από τόσους μήνες αναμονής!!!
Αριστερά στην 3η φωτό διακρίνεται και η πιλοτίνα που παρέλαβε τον πλοηγό την ώρα που περνούσε την μπούκα. Στο βάθος το Ionian Spirit.

----------


## dimitris

Τοση μεγαλη αγωνια ειχαμε ολοι για το ποτε θα κανει το πρωτο του εμπορικο ταξιδι το Sardinia Vera που στον κοκκινα ειμασταν 4 ατομα και φωτογραφιζαμε ... :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Υποκριτικό κράτος... Στον Πειραιά με πιλότο και στον Αγιο Κύρικο μόνος του!

----------


## dimitris

Apostolos στους Φουρνους ομως θα εχει πιλοτο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Το μπαρμπα Μίτσο τον ψαρα? Η τον Τσούμπο?

----------


## noulos

> Τοση μεγαλη αγωνια ειχαμε ολοι για το ποτε θα κανει το πρωτο του εμπορικο ταξιδι το Sardinia Vera που στον κοκκινα ειμασταν 4 ατομα και φωτογραφιζαμε ...


 :Wink:  Σας είδα από μακριά! Ισα που πρόλαβα να πάω εκέι που έδεσε λίγο μετά το Anna Maru!

----------


## dimitris

Mην λες ονοματααααα...

----------


## parianos

Το Σαρδηνια Βερα παει με 17,7 κομβους προς Ικαρια.....

----------


## dimitris

Τα φαναρια τα περασε γυρω στις 19:30 απο Πειραια αν και καθυστερησε γιατι ειχανε μπλεξει οι αγκυρες του με το Δημητρουλα... πρωτο ζητησε αποπλου(18:50) και απο το Θεοφιλος και απο το Blue Star 2 τελευταιο βγηκε

----------


## Paralia

Φαντάζομαι πως βρίσκεις κι εσύ λογικό πως πλοία που εκτελούν κανονικά δρομολόγια, έχουν προτεραιότητα από αυτά που εκτελούν δρομολόγιο πιστοποίησης, κενά επιβατών.

----------


## sylver23

το observer δειχνει δρομολογιο πειραιας-φουρνοι-καρλ-βαθυ-ευδηλος-πειραιας????????τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτο???κ ασ μου πει καποιος επειδη δεν γνωριζω αυτο που προαναφερθηκε για δρομολογιο πιστοποιησης κενο επιβατων

επισης γιατι παει πανω απο την τηνο(στενο τηνου-ανδρου)κ οχι αναμεσα απο μυκονο -τηνο -συρο οπως ολα τα αλλα τοσα χρονια?

----------


## dimitris

> Φαντάζομαι πως βρίσκεις κι εσύ λογικό πως πλοία που εκτελούν κανονικά δρομολόγια, έχουν προτεραιότητα από αυτά που εκτελούν δρομολόγιο πιστοποίησης, κενά επιβατών.


κανονικο δρομολογιο εκανε :Smile:   ακουγα την συνενοηση με το Πειραιας traffic και ειχα και οπτικη επαφη!

----------


## sylver23

> το observer δειχνει δρομολογιο πειραιας-φουρνοι-καρλ-βαθυ-ευδηλος-πειραιας????????τι ακριβως σημαινει αυτο???κ ασ μου πει καποιος επειδη δεν γνωριζω αυτο που προαναφερθηκε για δρομολογιο πιστοποιησης κενο επιβατων
> 
> επισης γιατι παει πανω απο την τηνο(στενο τηνου-ανδρου)κ οχι αναμεσα απο μυκονο -τηνο -συρο οπως ολα τα αλλα τοσα χρονια?



επισης τωρα φαινεται να πηγαινει με 18.7!πρωτη φορα τοσο μεγαλη ταχυτητα σε ολο το πηγαινε ελα

----------


## Paralia

> κανονικο δρομολογιο εκανε ακουγα την συνενοηση με το Πειραιας traffic και ειχα και οπτικη επαφη!


Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έκανε κανονικό δρομολόγιο, πλάνα δεν είχαν ανοίξει, εισιτήρια δεν είχαν κοπεί και πάνω στο πλοίο υπήρχαν μόνο επιθεωρητές και άνθρωποι της εταιρείας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος *paralia*.

Το πλοίο πραγματοποίησε χθες και σήμερα δρομολόγιο πιστοποίησης χωρίς επιβάτες.

Αύριο Παρασκευή είναι το πρώτο του ''επίσημο'' - κανονικό δρομολόγιο, θεού βέβαια θέλοντος και ...επιθεωρητών επιτρεπόντων !!!  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Espresso Venezia για να το λετε και οι δυο κατι παραπανω θα ξερετε απο μενα :Smile: το οτι βγηκε τελευταιο δεν φταιει το Πειραιας Traffic αλλα το μπλεξιμο της αγκυρας του

----------


## sylver23



----------


## noulos

Ασχετο: ρε παιδιά πώς γίνεται copy ο χάρτης από το observer; Με δεξί κλικ δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## sylver23

το βερα προ λιγων λεπτων εφτασε πειραια κ μολις μπηκε στο -μεσα- λιμανι κοντα εκει που ταν δεμενο εκανε μανουβρα κ ξαναβγηκε απο πειραια.τωρα τραβαει με 4 μιλια σε αγνωστη κατευθυνση (πλωρη εχει προς σαλαμινα κ τα πλωρα δεξια του κοιτανε ψιταλλεια

που παει οεο????????

----------


## noulos

Τώρα φαίνεται φουνταρισμένο λίγο έξω από την μπούκα!!!  :Confused: 
Τελικά μάλλον βόλτες κάνει!!!

----------


## noulos

Και ξανά μέσα μόλις βγήκε η Δημητρούλα!

----------


## dimitris

Ναι μολις περασε το ειδα! και το Ιονιαν Σπιριτ το syros-observer το δειχνει στο Νεο μολο Δραπετσωνας και ειναι στη σχολη ναυτικων δοκιμων με τι διαφορα οτι εχει γυρισει με πλωρη προς τον κοκκινο

----------


## sylver23

κ επιτελους εδεσε

----------


## gasim

> Ασχετο: ρε παιδιά πώς γίνεται copy ο χάρτης από το observer; Με δεξί κλικ δεν κάνει τίποτα.


 
PrintScreen, και μετά το πετάς στο Photoshop δια τα περαιτέρω...

----------


## sylver23

> Ασχετο: ρε παιδιά πώς γίνεται copy ο χάρτης από το observer; Με δεξί κλικ δεν κάνει τίποτα.


δες καλυτερα εδω

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=25&page=306

αν δεν το ανοιγει ειναι στις ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ-ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ-ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 306

----------


## Leo

Να αφιερώσω και μια στον φίλο ναυτικό για να του δείξω ότι και σήμερα πήρε αριστερή στροφή η κίτρινη κυρία, φαντάζομαι θα μείνει αφού ξεκίνησε, αλλά και στον φίλο sylver23 να χαρεί που πάει ένα ακόμη στα μέρη του  :Very Happy: 

svera.jpg

----------


## sylver23

na sai καλα ,αν κ το ξερω γιατι το παρακολουθουσα μεχρι σουνιο απο το observer.ανοιξε κ γρηγορα στους 17++κομβους

----------


## nautikos

> Να αφιερώσω και μια στον φίλο ναυτικό για να του δείξω ότι και σήμερα πήρε αριστερή στροφή η κίτρινη κυρία, φαντάζομαι θα μείνει αφού ξεκίνησε


Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση _Leo_. Φαινεται ηταν μεχρι να παρει μπροστα, τωρα λογικα θα βρει τον δρομο του (προς τα αριστερα :Very Happy: ). Καλοταξιδο να ειναι.

----------


## noulos

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους gasim και sylver23 για τις οδηγίες.

----------


## zamas

*Σήμερα γίνεται το πρώτο επίσημο ταξίδι του*
*Sardinia Vera από την Σάμο προς τον Πειραιά.*
*sardinia vera karlovassi 02(small) - ok.JPG*
*Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες μου στο.....*
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...mmsi=247392000 
*Είχε πραγματοποιηθεί επίσεις δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι την Πέμπτη 26/6 που μας πέρασε από Πειραιά για Σάμο αλλά δεν έχω φωτογραφία να σας βάλω γιατί έλειπα σε ταξίδι στην Σύρο.*

----------


## kalypso

ευχαριστούμε zamas για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία

----------


## zamas

> ευχαριστούμε zamas για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία


*Να'σε καλα* για τα καλα σου λογια *kalypso*

----------


## gvaggelas

Είχε ακουστεί ότι δύο φορές την εβδομάδα το δρομολόγιο θα επεκτείνεται μέχρι την Χίο. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν αυτό ισχύει? Αν ναι ποιες μέρες αναμένεται να έρχεται στην Χίο?

----------


## zamas

> Είχε ακουστεί ότι δύο φορές την εβδομάδα το δρομολόγιο θα επεκτείνεται μέχρι την Χίο. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν αυτό ισχύει? Αν ναι ποιες μέρες αναμένεται να έρχεται στην Χίο?


*Προς το παρόν δεν νομίζω.*
*Διαβασε τα δρομολογια που θα κάνει στο ακόλουθο Link ...*
http://www.kallistiferries.gr/itiner..._summer08.html 
*Πάντως σήμερα πήρε αρκετές νταλίκες από το Καρλόβασι.*
*Σημειωτέων είχε δρομολόγιο και το Nissos Mykonos σήμερα στις 14:00 περίπου για Πειραιά.*

----------


## Speedkiller

Χθες φεύγοντας από Πειραιά!!!Στον φίλο FINNPARTNER 1966 και στον παλαβό άγγλο καλαβολάτρη χθες στο κόκκινο... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9620

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aααααα Thanks!!!! Many thanks! Oσο για τον αλλο παλαβο... Σου ειπα, ειναι λεκτορας της Σχολης Καλων Τεχνων του Εδιμβουργου, και παλαβος με τα καραβια οσο δεν παει!! Bruce Peter τον λενε.

----------


## mandiam

Η πανεμορφη κυρια απο την Ιταλια σημερα στο μεγαλο λιμανι..παρεα με Ρομιλντα και Corsica express three...

----------


## mandiam

ακομη λιγες....

----------


## mandiam

οι φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενες σε οσους πιστευουμε στο πλοιο και σε οσους πιστευουμε και στην εταιρεια που τισ ευχομαι προσωπικα καθε χρονο και καλυτερα αποτελεσματα και το σημαντικοτερο,με το SARDINIA VERA  να μην ξεχασει τουσ χειμερινους μηνες τους Φουρνους,που πραγματικα οι κατοικοι του το εχουν πολυ αναγκη

----------


## sylver23

μιας κ περασε λιγο ο καιρος,επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι απο ικαρια εχω ακουσει καποια πραγματα.λοιπον παρα πολλοι φιλοι μου μου ειπαν οτι κλεισαν εισητηριο με αυτο.κ για να λεμε την αληθεια οσοι εχουν αυτοκινητο.κ συγγενεις μου επισης το ιδιο εκαναν.αρα βλεπουμε οτι λογω τιμης κερδιζει κοσμο.με το καλο να κερδισει κ κοσμο που θα το αγαπησει κ για αυτο που ειναι κ οχι μονο λογο τιμολογιων.

----------


## sylver23

χθες κατεβηκα πειραια να χαιρετησω τον πατερα μου που εφευγε με το βερα.
παραθετω καποιες φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του(εκανα τον συνοδο της γιαγιας μου κ ετσι τρυπωσα μεσα)κ καποιες απο αναχωρηση




*ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ







*

----------


## sylver23

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ...

ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ




Κ Η ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ..

----------


## mastrovasilis

αντε τα καταφερες παλι. ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ.

----------


## sylver23

κ συνεχιζω..





κ καποια σχολια τωρα.μεσα απο οτι φαινεται κ στις φωτο ειναι πολυ περιποιημενο.λιγο ντεμοντε βεβαια.το μειονεκτημα ειναι στο κλιμακοστασιο.συμφωνα με την βαμμενη κοκκινη γραμμη που ειναι στο γκαραζ για ΑΜΕΑ κ επιβατες μπαινεις απο την αριστερη μερια του καταπελτη κ μετα διασχιζεις το γκαραζ διαγωνια για να βρεθεις στο κλιμακοστασιο ,που βρισκεται στην μεση του πλατους του πλοιο κ αρκετα μεσα στο μηκος του.ευτυχως εχει ασανσερ γιατι παιζει πολυ σκαλα.
στο φορτωμα λιγο υστερει.δεν υπηρχε συννενοηση κ ετσι εβλεπες ιχ κ νταλικες να κανουν μπρος πισω γιατι κολλαγαν ολα πανω στον καταπελτη.
τελικα το πλοιο χθες απο 6 που ειχε αναχωρηση εφυγε 6.50.
στις 3 ηταν ευδηλο αρα 8 ωρες.απο κοσμο ελαχιστο.απο ιχ ειχε καποια.τρακτορες εβαλε καμποσους

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Sylver23 πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου και λεπτομερεις το ρεπορταζ σου:grin:

----------


## zamas

*ΤΟ SARDINIA VERRA ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ*
*DATE:* 29/06/2008
sardinia vera karlovassi 02small - ok.JPG

----------


## zamas

*ΤΟ SARDINIA VERRA ΣΤΟ BAΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ
DATE: 03*/07/2008
sardinia vera vathi 02small - ok.JPG

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ.

P7300168.jpg

P7300169.jpg

P7300171.jpg

P7300173.jpg

----------


## Leo

Κάτι που δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί... με άλλα λόγια έχουμε traffic control  :Wink: . Ευχαρσιτούμε φίλε iletal1.

----------


## mandiam

Σα να αργησε να κατεβει απο την Ικαρια και τη Σαμο η μου φαινεται???λογικα 5μιση το πρωι δε θα πρεπε να ειχε μπει μεσα στο μεγαλι λιμανι?

----------


## iletal1

> Σα να αργησε να κατεβει απο την Ικαρια και τη Σαμο η μου φαινεται???λογικα 5μιση το πρωι δε θα πρεπε να ειχε μπει μεσα στο μεγαλι λιμανι?


Η ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΧΤΗΚΕ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 07.42

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές φωτό απο τα νιάτα του.

Stena Atlantica 1974 - 1979
MarineAtlantica01.jpg

Marine Atlantica 1974 - 1986
MarineAtlantica02.jpg

Corsica Vera - Sardinia Vera 1986 - 1999
CorsicaVera-01.jpg

PCSardiniaVera_01.jpg

Sardinia Vera 1999 - 
sp1269_Sardinia_Vera.jpg

πηγή simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## grangelo

Κατα την εισοδο της στο λιμανι

sardinia.jpg

----------


## mandiam

Παιδια καλημερα..ηθελα να ρωτησω μηπως ξερει κανενας,ποια ειναι η συμπεριφορα του πλοιου στη θαλασσα?τωρα ειδικα με τα 8 μποφωρ που εχουμε αυτες τις μερες..εχει ταξιδεψει κανεις?

----------


## sylver23

gia 7ari δεν ξερω.παντως ο πατερας μου που ταξιδεψε με 5αρακι (καλα δεν ειναι κ τπτ)δεν καταλαβε τπτ

----------


## heraklion

Για τον scougfian.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11321

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραία η φωτό σου φίλε heraklion. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο μπράβο σε όλα και στην προδο των φωτογραφιών σου... :Wink:  φίλε heraklion.

----------


## iletal1

Και μια  πρωινή φωτό της 25/6/08  από μένα (λίγο ετεροχρονισμένη).

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα,δεμένο στον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα...

----------


## vinman



----------


## scoufgian

> Για τον scougfian.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11321


ευχαριστω φιλε heraklion γ,ια τη φωτο.βλεπω θυμηθηκες ,οτι το κυνηγουσα καιρο τωρα ,για καμια φωτο και μου την αφιερωσες.σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## .voyager

Πειραιάς, 22/08/08.

DSC02440.JPGDSC02442.JPG

----------


## laz94

Εχτές ενώ το το πλοίο είχε αναχωριση για ¶γιο Κύρηκο - Φούρνους - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ στις 18.00, μέχρι τις 21.30 που ήμουν στον Πειραιά δεν είχε αναχωρήσει. Ξέρει κανείς γιατι?

----------


## stelios_ag

> Εχτές ενώ το το πλοίο είχε αναχωριση για ¶γιο Κύρηκο - Φούρνους - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ στις 18.00, μέχρι τις 21.30 που ήμουν στον Πειραιά δεν είχε αναχωρήσει. Ξέρει κανείς γιατι?


Είχε πρόβλημα στο υδραυλικό σύστημα του καταπέλτη.
Αποκαταστάθηκε προσωρινά με κάποια πατέντα...

----------


## jvrou

Αυτά τα εξογκώματα στα πλάγια πάντως πολύ στο στομάχι μου κάθονται και δεν μπορώ να τα συνηθίσω όσο και αν το βλέπω.

----------


## dimitris!

+1 ούτε εγω τα μπορώ..

----------


## eliasaslan

χα χα χα χα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  παιδιά να μη μας πνιγείτε φροντίστε...

----------


## Trakman

Το Sardinia Vera δίπλα στο Ρομίλντα. Πειραιάς, 6/8/08.

----------


## sylver23

επειδη το εχετε θαψει το καυμενο ,παρτε μια φωτο νυχτερινη απο το λιμανι του ευδηλου.βραδυ δειχνει πιο ωραιο το βερακι.

----------


## Markos

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5627
βλαβη στο καταπελτη...

----------


## Ellinis

> Είχε πρόβλημα στο υδραυλικό σύστημα του καταπέλτη.
> Αποκαταστάθηκε προσωρινά με κάποια πατέντα...





> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5627
> βλαβη στο καταπελτη...


Πριν 10 μέρες περίπου το πλοίο ξύλωσε με το καταπέλτη του κάποια τσιμέντα και μια μπίγα στους Φούρνους. Μήπως του έμεινε από εκεί κάποιο "χούι";

----------


## marsant

Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι δεν εχει φυγει ακομη το πλοιο για το δρομολογιο του?Στο ais το δειχνει δεμενο ακομη στο λιμανι του Πειραια ενω κανονικα εχει αναχωρηση στις 17.15 και δεν εχει φυγει ακομα.

----------


## marsant

Τελικα το πλοιο εφυγε με 2/5 ωρες καθυστερηση με αγνωστη μεχρι στιγμης αιτια.

----------


## Speedkiller

Ημουν μπροστα στην αναχωρηση και δεν κατάλαβα να είμαι ειλικρινής γιατι τόση καθυστέρηση!Παντως και τις άγκυρες άργησε πολύ να τις σηκώσει!!!

----------


## Orion_v

Το γκαντεμιασα ... φαινεται ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

P9191740.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Εδώ έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη καθυστερημένα!Παρόλα αυτά για αρκετά λεπτά δεν είχε περάσει απέναντι σπό τον κεντέρη και το ΗS 1 !!!Να υποθέσω άγκυρες?Με το που πλησίασα να τo τραβήξω ξανά γκάζωσε οπότε όσες τράβηξα έφαγαν delete...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16700

----------


## noulos

> Εδώ έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη καθυστερημένα!Παρόλα αυτά για αρκετά λεπτά δεν είχε περάσει απέναντι σπό τον κεντέρη και το ΗS 1 !!!Να υποθέσω άγκυρες?Με το που πλησίασα να τo τραβήξω ξανά γκάζωσε οπότε όσες τράβηξα έφαγαν delete...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16700


Τζόκερ έπαιξες σήμερα; :lol:

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινη αναχωριση
005.JPG

----------


## parianos

Αλλη μια φωτο...

SARDINIA VERA.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Etsi opws to vlepw kataplora to psifizw gia to deutero pio asximo meta to (xryso vatomouro) ANTHI MARINA....

----------


## marsant

:grin::grin::grin::grin:

----------


## scoufgian

> Etsi opws to vlepw kataplora to psifizw gia to deutero pio asximo meta to (xryso vatomouro) ANTHI MARINA....


μπα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα..........:lol::lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μας απο την Ικαρία sylver  :Wink:  Sardinia Vera εν πλω 
vera2.jpg

vera1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νίκο, σήμερα δήλωσε Χιώτης... ψάξε να βρείς το Μυτιλήνη να του το ανεβάσεις....:shock:

----------


## MYTILENE

Το θέμα φίλε LEO είναι οτι ΌΛΟΙ πήρανε τις ωραιότατες φωτογραφιούλες τους,ΙΚΑΡΙΩΤΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΩΤΕΣ/ΡΟΔΙΤΕΣ-ΚΩΤΤΕΣ/ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΑΙΟΙ/ΧΑΝΙΩΤΕΣ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΩΤΕΣ κλπ αλλά εμείς οι Βορειοανατολίτες δεν είδαμε τπτ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο, σήμερα δήλωσε Χιώτης... ψάξε να βρείς το μυτιμήνη να του το ανεβάσεις....:shock:


κάτσε να ανεβάσω μία φώτο ακόμη μήπως και αλλάξει γνώμη  :Razz: 
vera3.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

αυτο το βαπόρι με λίγο πιο ωραία πρύμνη και χωρίς sponsons θα μπορούσες να το πείς σημπαθητικό

----------


## sylver23

> Για τον φίλο μας απο την Ικαρία sylver  Sardinia Vera εν πλω 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20448
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20449





> Νίκο, σήμερα δήλωσε Χιώτης... ψάξε να βρείς το μυτιμήνη να του το ανεβάσεις....:shock:





> κάτσε να ανεβάσω μία φώτο ακόμη μήπως και αλλάξει γνώμη 
> vera3.jpg


λοιπον νικο αρχικα σε ευχαριστω.ελπιζω να ηπιες και κανενα ποτηρακι για εμας εδω.
λεο δεν δηλωσα χιωτης αλλα και χιωτης :Razz: κ μαλλον θα αλλαξω τα στοιχεια ξανα.(ή να το αφησω μεχρι να παρω τις φωτο απο αλκαιο???)
ακου εκει μυτιληνη.....δεν θελω τπτ απο νελ αν και το συγκεκριμενο το συμπαθω παρα πολυ

ΙΚΑΡΙΑ +ΙΩΣΗ =ΙΚΑΡΙΩΣΗ

----------


## rom

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ? ΜΠΟΤΖΑΡΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ?

----------


## sylver23

πριν μια εβδομαδα ο πατερας μου πηγε και γυρισε με το βερα ικαρια.στον πηγαιμο ειχαν 6 μποφορακια αλλα δεν χρειαστηκε να ανοιξουν καν τα stabilizer.απο κουνημα δεν ελεγε κ πολλα .λιγα πραγματα.σαν νανουρισμα.αυτα απο αποψη επιβατη.

----------


## Νaval22

ο πατέρας σου πως κατάλαβε ότι δεν έχουν ανοίξει τα stabilizers?

----------


## sylver23

α ναι σορυ παραλειψη.ειχε πιασει με εναν αξιωματικο στην γεφυρα κουβεντα

----------


## Νaval22

α οκ κατάλαβα  :Smile:

----------


## despo

Εφυγε σημερα απο τον Πειραιά ?.

----------


## captain 83

Όχι. Εξακολουθεί να είναι δεμένο στα 200άρια......

----------


## captain 83

Kατά τις 12:30 πέρναγε νωχελικά τα φανάρια για Ικαρία-Σάμο. Όσο πάνε και γίνονται όλο και πιο πολύωρες οι καθυστερήσεις του.

----------


## despo

Αυτη τη φορά το πρόβλημα ηταν η συγκρουση με τα ναυτεργατικά σωματεία οπως γραφει το marinews.

----------


## zamas

*Δεν απέπλευσε τελικά από το λιμάνι της Σάμου για Ικαρία και Πειραιά,  το πλοίο «Sardinia Vera», το οποίο χθες βράδυ λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι του νησιού και υπέστη ζημιές στον καταπέλτη.
**Στο πλοίο, το οποίο επρόκειτο να αποπλεύσει στις 5 το απόγευμα,  απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους από το Λιμενικό, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η ζημιά και να γίνει επιθεώρησή του από νηογνώμονα.
*

Οκτ 26, 2008
*Πηγή:* Zougla.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

και μία φωτό από το Βαθύ Σάμου

----------


## captain 83

Δεν έχει τι να κάνει αύριο και λέει να πεταχτεί για ένα έκτακτο στις 20:30 για Εύδηλο-Καρλόβασι-Πειραιά.

----------


## sylver23

το βερα γιατι παει απο την κεα και αναμεσα σε  ανδρο και τηνο??????

χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Sylver το δρομολογιο αυτο ειναι οπως εχω υπολογησει ελαφρως πιο κοντινο αν και πιο "πονηρο".
Παλαιοτερα απο εκει περνουσε και το Corsica Express III οπου αν δεν κανω λαθος το ειχε φωτογραφησει ο Leo.

----------


## sylver23

η διαφορα αποστασης πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστη.το πονηρη για εξηγησε το μου..
(υ.γ ρε παιδια ειπαμε να πατε στο γκρουπ στο facebook , αλλα τι εγινε εξαφανιστηκατε απο το φορουμ??μονο 3 ποστ στα επιβατικα??)

----------


## Rocinante

> η διαφορα αποστασης πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστη.το πονηρη για εξηγησε το μου..
> (υ.γ ρε παιδια ειπαμε να πατε στο γκρουπ στο facebook , αλλα τι εγινε εξαφανιστηκατε απο το φορουμ??μονο 3 ποστ στα επιβατικα??)


Το στενο Ανδρου Τηνου λεγεται και δυσβατο...

----------


## Νaval22

μόλις έγινα και εγώ μέλος στο group nautilia του facebook  :Very Happy: 
πάντως συμφωνώ πως όντως έχουμε πέσει λίγο τελευταία  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Εγω θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου Στέφανε, τα θέματα που άπτονται του ενιδαφέροντος σου/σας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , δεν τα αφήνετε με τίποτα να κοιμηθούν... τα σιρκουλάρτε συνέχεια. Εσύ μπορεί  να βλέπεις συγκεκριμένα θέματα, για δες όλα τα ποστς μια μέρας να μου πείς τι έπεσε.... :Razz:  (το ηθικό μου μάλλον) :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Ε για να σωσουμε λοιπον λιγο την κατασταση!Μια ''Βερα'' στον πειραια,οχι τοσο καλη οσο θα ηθελα.Η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη πανω απο το Αγιος Γεωργιος,για τα καγκελα δν μπορουσα να κανω κατι συγνωμη...*

----------


## captain 83

Οι καθυστερήσεις πάντως είναι συχνό φαινόμενο για το πλοίο.

----------


## polykas

*Aναχώρηση του πλοίου .....*

*DSC_0195.JPG*

----------


## SpyrosB

> *Aναχώρηση του πλοίου .....*
> 
> *DSC_0195.JPG*


Φοβερή φώτο, φανταστικά χρώματα :Smile:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εχεις ταλεντο φιλε πολυκα :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

καλα Γιωργο ζωγραφισες..................Μπραβο

----------


## vinman

> *Aναχώρηση του πλοίου .....*
> 
> *DSC_0195.JPG*


Eξαιρετική Γιώργο!!

----------


## marioskef

Αν και δεν το συνηθίζω, πραγματικά πολύ ωραία...

----------


## Trakman

> *Aναχώρηση του πλοίου .....*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23608*


ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ φωτογραφία!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Στις 9 το βράδυ αμέσως μετά το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ αναχώρησε το ΣΑΡΔΗΝΙΑ ΒΕΡΑ για Ικαρία-Σάμο, αφού χτες το δρομολόγιό του παρέμεινε ανεκτέλεστο.

----------


## japan

Ένα όμορφο απόγευμα του καλοκαιριού που μας πέρασε

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια !
Κοντινη και μεγαλη  :Cool: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραία φώτο!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Άκουσα στην ΝΕΤ πως προσέκρουσε σε προβλήτα στην Σαμοθράκη! Κάνενας από τους επιβάτες δεν κυνδίνευσε!!!


Μηπως μπερδέυτηκες φίλε Mike με το corsica express III?Το sardinia τι δουλεια έχει εκει πάνω?:-?


συπλήρωση:Αργησα αλλα το είδα.... :-)

----------


## mike_rodos

Σωστά! και μάλιστα πρίν απαντήσεις αλλάψα το Post!!!  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Χθές το απόγευμα,λίγο πρίν την αναχώρηση..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24999

----------


## scoufgian

εσυ το παρακανες.ειπαμε οτι το πλοιο φωτιζεται !!!μην το παρακανουμε....λες κι εχουν σκασει τ αγγελακια απο τον ουρανο και κανουν παρτυ γυρω απο το πλοιο.......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> εσυ το παρακανες.ειπαμε οτι το πλοιο φωτιζεται !!!μην το παρακανουμε....λες κι εχουν σκασει τ αγγελακια απο τον ουρανο και κανουν παρτυ γυρω απο το πλοιο..........


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*Τυφλωθηκα* ρε ναυτες μου  :Razz: Απο τις καλυτερες *νυκτερινες* φωτογραφιες που εχω δει !!!Μπραβο , μπαγασα  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Χθές το απόγευμα,λίγο πρίν την αναχώρηση..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24999


¶ψογος ο καλλιτέχνης.Φοβερή είναι........και χρυσότατη! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

> Χθές το απόγευμα,λίγο πρίν την αναχώρηση..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24999


_Μπράβο vinman πολύ ωραία φωτό...
_

----------


## Apostolos

Ο ουρανός του αυτοκινήτου κάνει ωραίες αντανακλάσεις!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Απόστολος. Κοίτα φίλε μου να δείς τι σου κάνει ο ουρανός του αυτοκινήτου.... Και δεν τον είχα σε εκτιμηση!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Χριστουγεννιάτικη άφιξη στον Πειραιά... :Surprised: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25522

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Και τι *αφιξη* !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ε τοσες και τοσες εβαλα σημερα να μην αφιερωσω και μια φωτογραφια στο φιλο μου τον Sylver; Και παω για υπνο αρκετα για σημερα

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτη ειναι πιο ΚΑΛΗ φωτογραφια , φιλε μας  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> Χριστουγεννιάτικη άφιξη στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25522





> Ε τοσες και τοσες εβαλα σημερα να μην αφιερωσω και μια φωτογραφια στο φιλο μου τον Sylver; Και παω για υπνο αρκετα για σημερα


μπραβο και στους 2.πολυ ομορφες φωτο.
ροσι σε ευχαριστω πολυ.ενα απο τα στερημενα σε φωτο πλοιο.εγω το τιμαω καθε φορα.οχι τπτ αλλο παει ικαρια ,για αυτο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

λιγα λεπτα μετα την αναχωρηση του αναγκαστηκε να δεσει και παλι στην θεση οπου δενει το "Νησος Χιος" για ν'αποβιβασει προληπτικα μελος του πληρωματος που λιποθυμησε ...
ευχομαστε να ειναι καλα στην υγεια του!

----------


## polykas

*To πέρασμα του SV από την Τήνο---31-12-2008---*

*Coryright Lakis*

PC310205.JPG

PC310206.JPG

PC310208.JPG

PC310210.JPG

----------


## parianos

Μπραβο polyka, το πετυχες το πλοιο σε μερα τις φωτο σου, συνηθως το πλοιο αυτο παντα ταξιδευει βραδυ. Τελειες οι φωτο σου....

----------


## manolis m.

Polyka poli omorfes phwtografies !

----------


## Vortigern

*Για τον Συλβερ που γιορταζει σημερα....*
*Συλβεστρο τα καλυτερα ερχονται..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26024*

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ θανο.σου κρατησε καλη παρεα παντως οσο ησουν διπλα στην ρομιλντα

----------


## Vortigern

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ θανο.σου κρατησε καλη παρεα παντως οσο ησουν διπλα στην ρομιλντα


Οταν πηγα στο Ρομιλντα εγω αυτο ειχε γινει ανεμος και καπνος.....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Γιατι εχει ιταλικη σημαια ;

----------


## manolis m.

Mia apo to SARDINIA Vera....
P1020174.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά αλλά το βαπόρι και ειδικά η τσιμινιέρα του θυμίζει έντονα το EGNATIA III.

----------


## despo

Το ζήτημα ομως είναι οτι το πλοίο δεν έκανε χτες δρομολόγιο λογω παλι υποχρεώσεων στο πλήρωμα. Εκτος αυτού συνεχίζει να κάνει πετρελεύσεις
(συμπληρώματα προφανως) στη Σάμο. Να έχει βρεί εκει χρυσή ευκαιρία που τόσα χρόνια κανεις δεν ανακάλυψε ?.

----------


## despo

Δυστυχώς ουτε και σήμερα οπως πάνε τα πράγματα, πρόκειται να φύγει, αφου εξαφανίστηκε απο τον πίνακα δρομολογίων. Που να φανταστεί κανεις απο 3 εταιρείες τουλάχιστον το καλοκαίρι που πέρασε να περάσουμε σε μονοπώλια ...

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο θα μείνει τουλάχισο 3 με 4 μέρες σε ακινησία

----------


## Vortigern

Μια Βερα για τον Συλβερ :Razz: .... φωτο εδω

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο ρε θανο.πολυ καλη φωτο απο ενα πλοιο που δεν το πολυσυμαθουνε .ευχαριστω

----------


## Vortigern

Προσωπικα Συλβερ και το θεωρο ομορφο αλλα μου αρεσει και σαν πλοιο....ειναι συμπαθητικο απο κατι αλλα κουτια...αλλη μια για εσενα τοτε. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27041

----------


## sylver23

δυστυχως ομως θανο δεν βλεπω να το βλεπουμε πολυ καιρο ακομα.η εταιρια χρωσταει και μεχρι και πετρελαια περνει απο βενζιναδικα ικαριας και σαμου...κριμα παντως

----------


## Vortigern

> δυστυχως ομως θανο δεν βλεπω να το βλεπουμε πολυ καιρο ακομα.η εταιρια χρωσταει και μεχρι και πετρελαια περνει απο βενζιναδικα ικαριας και σαμου...κριμα παντως


Κριμα οντως,δυστιχως ολα τα ωραια τελειωνουν γρηγορα...Βγαινει προς πωλησει δηλαδη το πλοιο?

----------


## sylver23

βρε ειπα κατι τετοιο??ειπα οτι η εταιρεια δεν παει καλα

----------


## dimitris

Για που το εβαλε η Βερα??? :Confused:

----------


## sailormoon

> Για που το εβαλε η Βερα???




Φαινεται πως πληρωθηκαν και θα παει να κανει ενα ταξιδακι.....
Πετρελαια εχουνε ομως????γιατι δεν ειδα να πηραν σημερα....

----------


## dimitris

Θα βαλουν στην BP μολις βγαινεις απο τον Αγ.Κυρηκο δεξια :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## pink floyd

Kalhspera sthn parea.Vlepw oti exei k patriwtes mou edw,ikariwtes!!!Exei kaneis idea gia to nautiko omilo ston agio???Typika,sta xartia,einai 2,prakrika omws???Mou eixan pei kiolas,ena filos prin kana xrono oti eixe dei 2-3 optipist daniasmena kapou ston agio.....

----------


## raflucgr

Sardinia Vera leaving Piraeus on 28/07/08.

----------


## dimitris

Μπορει να μην ειναι το ποιο δημοφιλη στον Πειραια ουτε και το ποιο ομορφο...
αλλα λιγη σημασια την θελει και αυτο! :Very Happy: 
sardinia vera.jpg

----------


## laz94

Πολύ όμορφη φωτο!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

H... Βέρα, σήμερα τα χαράματα, παίρνοντας σειρά μετά το Λευτέρη και πριν τη Μυτιλήνη για είσοδο στο λιμάνι.

----------


## jvrou

Φίλε voyager χτύπησες την αδυναμία μου. Φωτογραφίες νωρίς το πρωί όταν ο ήλιος χαράζει.. Μαγεία...

----------


## Naias II

Μπαμ κάνει στις τιμές η Kallisti με το πλοίο. Τιμές ΙΧ 29 ευρώ για κρατήσεις μέχρι τις 10/04 για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα.......:-P

----------


## nkr

Πολυ οικονομικο καραβι η Βερα πιστευω οτι το θεμα πληρωμης λυθηκε παντελως,ειναι κριμα για αυτην την προσπαθεια να βγαινουν τοσα προβληματα.

----------


## sylver23

> Μπαμ κάνει στις τιμές η Kallisti με το πλοίο. Τιμές ΙΧ 29 ευρώ για κρατήσεις μέχρι τις 10/04 για τις ημέρες του Πάσχα.......:-P


Και για ικαρια και για σαμο ισχυει η προσφορα και οχι μονο για σμαρτ αλλα για ολα τα ιχ εκτος βαν .τροχοσπιτα κτλ.και επισης η μονη προυποθεση ειναι να συνοδευεται το αυτοκινητο
Μπορει για τον επιβατη να ειναι μια παρα πολυ καλη τιμη αλλα με τετοιες τιμες για 15 μερες θα βγαλει τπτ η εταιρια??γιατι μεσα την βλεπω να μπαινει.
Βεβαια ολο αυτο ειναι για να προσελκυσει κοσμο για το καλοκαιρι.Περσυ το καλοκαιρι παλι το βερα ειχε φθηνο εισητηριο για το ιχ -60 ευρω- σχεδον τα μισα απο τον ανταγωνισμο αλλα και παλι δεν πηγε καλα.
Μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξουν τι φταει και να αφησουν κινησεις σαν αυτη με τις τιμες του πασχα?? (κανω το δικηγορου του διαβολου αλλα τσπ --υ.γ. εκφραση ειναι και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν λεω τον Κο Σπανο διαβολο)

----------


## marsant

Eγω παλι πιστευω οτι αυτα ειναι τα καλα του ανταγωνισμου....

----------


## sylver23

συμφωνω οτι ειναι τα καλα του ανταγωνισμου και για τον επιβατη ειναι μια χαρα (προβλεπω οσοι πανε και καλοκαιρι ικαροσαμια και εχουν δευτερο αυτοκινητο,να το παρατανε εκει το ενα :Wink: ) εγω προσπαθησα να το δω απο την μερια της βιωσιμοτητας της εταιριας στο μελλον.

----------


## nkr

Ομως και ο επιβατης θελει πλεον να φτανει στον προορισμο του και γρηγορα και αυτο ειναι ενα μειονεκτημα που δεν το εχει η Βερα μας και προσπαθει να προσελκυσει κοσμο με  μειωσει τιμων τι να κανουμε?

----------


## sylver23

ο επιβατης θελει να φτανει στον προορισμο του γρηγορα!Αλλα εχεις καποια εναλλακτικη καποιου που φτανει πιο γρηγορα?
το μυκονος πλεον με την παροναξια κανει απο 7.30 μεχρι και 8 ωρες
το βερα κανει 8 ωρες.
αρα ???

**για ικαρια

----------


## nkr

Σωστο αφτο που λες sylver23 αλλα γιατι εχει χαμηλη επιβατικη κινηση?

----------


## marsant

Απο οτι ξερω στα φορτηγα παει πολυ καλα αλλα απο επιβατες και ι.χ δεν ισχυει το ιδιο.Οπως και να το κανουμε αφου κανουν τις ιδιες ωρες για Ικαρια και τα 2 πλοια, ειναι λογικο το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ να μαζευει πιο πολυ κοσμο και ας ειναι πιο ακριβο, γιατι αλλη αισθηση σου δινει το καινουργιο μολις μπεις στο εσωτερικο του και αλλη το παλιο.

----------


## nkr

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω.

----------


## sylver23

ασε που ο επιβατης πηγαινει και λεει --θελω εισητηριο με το γρηγορο!!Ασχετα αμα κανουν ιδιες ωρες.Αλλα αντε να του το δωσεις να το καταλαβει..

μαρσαντ για τα φορτηγα το ειχα ακουσει και εγω οτι δουλευει καλα και τωρα που μας παρατησε ο αγουδημος θα τα παει και καλυτερα.
Ενα προβληματακι που ειχε περσυ με το μειωμενο πρωτοκολο λυθηκε?ξερει καποιος?

----------


## nkr

Παντως οι επιβατες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στηριζουν τις προσπαθεις των καινουργιων εταιριων αλλιως ποτε δεν θα παει μπροστα αυτη η ναυτιλια ακομα να προσθεσω οτι κατι πρεπει να κανει και το Υπουργειο.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Θα προσθέσω κι εγώ 2 φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο και θα τις αφιερώσω σε ολους τους φίλους-καραβολάτρες του site!!!! Τις φωτογραφίες τις τράβηξα από το κατάστρωμα του BS Naxos μια εβδομάδα μετά την Καθαρή Δευτέρα...

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες. :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

> Παντως οι επιβατες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στηριζουν τις προσπαθεις των καινουργιων εταιριων αλλιως ποτε δεν θα παει μπροστα αυτη η ναυτιλια ακομα να προσθεσω οτι κατι πρεπει να κανει και το Υπουργειο.


Μα ο επιβάτης δεν έχει δουλειά να υποστηρίζει νέες εταιρείες. Εμείς βέβαια εδώ σκεφτόμαστε καραβολατρικά, αλλά ο επιβάτης θέλει την πολυτέλεια του και όλα τα άλλα καλούδια  :Razz: . Δεν μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο αλλά γενικά. :Wink:

----------


## hsw

άμα είναι, οι κάτοικοι των νησιών θα προσπαθήσουν να υποστηρίξουν μια καινούρια εταιρία και κυρίως άμα το νησί τους έχει ακτοπλοϊκά προβλήματα. Ο τουρίστας ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για την ταχύτητα και την πολυτέλεια και θα διαλέξει το πλοίο που πληρεί καλύτερα αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις!

----------


## nkr

Συμφωνω με τον hsw διοτι ο τουριστας ερχεται μαι φορα ενω ο ντοπιος ζει με τα καραβια αρα πρεπει να υποστηριξει την καινουργια προσπαθεια αν θελει να εχει ακτοπλοικη κινηση το νησι του αλλιως τιποτα.

----------


## marsant

Επεισοδια γινονται εξω απο το Sardinia Vera..

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8029

----------


## despo

Ενα πραγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που αφορά και το Σαρδηνία αλλά και το Ροδάνθη. Υποτίθεται το κεντρικο συντονιστικό όργανο για οποιαδήποτε απεργιακή κινητοποίηση ειναι η ΠΝΟ. Τωρα βλέπω μα παίρνει τα ηνία η ΠΕΜΕΝ, αυριο ισως καποιο άλλο σωματείο και παέι λέγοντας. Αν και εδω επέλθει ρήγμα, ζητω που καήκαμε.

----------


## ferreti

> Ενα πραγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που αφορά και το Σαρδηνία αλλά και το Ροδάνθη. Υποτίθεται το κεντρικο συντονιστικό όργανο για οποιαδήποτε απεργιακή κινητοποίηση ειναι η ΠΝΟ. Τωρα βλέπω μα παίρνει τα ηνία η ΠΕΜΕΝ, αυριο ισως καποιο άλλο σωματείο και παέι λέγοντας. Αν και εδω επέλθει ρήγμα, ζητω που καήκαμε.


 τα ηνια τα πηρε η πεμεν και το εκαστοτε σωματειο εργαζομενων,γιατι κανεις δεν ρωτησε απο ποτε εχουν να πληρωθουν τα πληρωματα των πλοιων (βλεπε corsica -sardinia κτλ)

----------


## timios

καθυστερηση δρομολογιου του vera λογω κοπης αγκυρας!

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37247


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37248


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37249


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37250


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37251

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε vinmman. :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε vinmman.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## hsw

Sardinia Vera στο Βαθύ της Σάμου 11/4/09. Κοντινή και πανοραμική λήψη.
CIMG2018.JPG

CIMG2038.JPG

----------


## nkr

Πρεπει να εχει πολυ ψηλα βουνα το νησι αλλιως δεν εξηγειται αυτη η φανταστικη φωτογραφια μπραβο. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε πολύ ωραίες οι φωτοραφίες σου!

----------


## timios

Το Sardinia Vera ανοιχτά της Σάμου με προορισμό τους Φούρνους
DSC00792.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Θαύμασα φίλε, ωραία φωτο  :Cool:

----------


## timios

Βαθύ Σάμου 08/03/2009
DSC00715.jpg

----------


## timios

Κοντινό της Veras από το λιμάνι του Βαθέως

----------


## sylver23

> Βαθύ Σάμου 08/03/2009
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38271


να σαι καλα φιλε μου.Και τα ειχα δει στο αις μια μερα και ειχα πει μπας και τα βγαλει και τα 3 κανεις αλλα οι ελπιδες μου ειχαν παει στον πατο...ευχαριστω!!

----------


## vinman

Για τον Συλβέστρο... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39565

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39566

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αποψις της γεφυρας διακυβερνησεως του EΓ\ΟΓ SARDINIA VERA

sardinia (8).JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αποψις της γεφυρας διακυβερνησεως του EΓ\ΟΓ SARDINIA VERA
> 
> sardinia (8).JPG


Τέλεια φίλε Ben σε ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια εξοδος του "καναρινιου", για τους φιλους του
SARDINIA VERA [19].jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μια εξοδος του "καναρινιου", για τους φιλους του
> SARDINIA VERA [19].jpg


 
Να είσαι καλά Nautikos II, που είναι ο sylver23 να σχολιάσει :wink:

----------


## dimitris

Δεμενο στο λιμανι του Πειραια...
sardinia vera.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

> Μια εξοδος του "καναρινιου", για τους φιλους του
> SARDINIA VERA [19].jpg


Καλώς τον Ναυτικό ! Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, μετά από κάμποσο καιρό !  :Very Happy:  

Συλβέστρο... Where are you ?  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

ο κυριος συλβεστρος απουσιάζει.παρακαλω αφήστε μνμ

----------


## sylver23

Ο κυριος συλβέστρος επέστρεψε με μία αποστομοτική απαντηση για ολους αυτου΄ς που λένε οτι μαρέσει το βερα

*Στο κελί 33 κατω στον κορυδαλλό.........(της φυλακης τα καγκελα ειναι για τους λεβέντες-εδω για την λεβέντισσα)*

P5292710.jpg

*Περα απο την πλάκα τώρα στην φώτο που ακολουθεί βλέπουμε την υποστολή της σημαίας που έχει το Βερα (αλλα  και το κόρσικα) στην πλώρη του.Οπως έχω ξαναπει η σημαία αυτη είναι της ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ απο το 1912 που είχε απελευθερωθεί η ικαρία και υπήρξε για 5 μηνες Ανεξάρτητο κράτος(πολιτεια) μεχρι που προσαρτήθηκε ξανα στο Ελληνικό έθνος* 

*απο Βικιπαιδεια το παρακατω απόσπασμα*
_Το 1827 η Ικαρία αποσπάστηκε από την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία, αλλά αναγκάστηκε να αποδεχτεί την Τουρκική διοίκηση κάποια χρόνια μετά και παρέμεινε κομμάτι της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας έως τις 17 Ιουλίου 1912 όταν εξεδίωξε μια μικρή τουρκική φρουρά κατά τη διάρκεια του Ικαριακού αγώνα για ανεξαρτησία. Εξαιτίας των Βαλκανικών πολέμων, η Ικαρία αδυνατούσε να συνενωθεί με την Ελλάδα μέχρι το Νοέμβριο του αυτού έτους. Για 5 καλοκαιρινούς μήνες παρέμεινε ανεξάρτητη πολιτεία, με τις δικές της ένοπλες δυνάμεις, σφραγίδες και ύμνο και το όνομα "Πολιτεία Ικαρίας". Αυτοί οι πέντε μήνες ανεξαρτησίας ήταν δύσκολοι. Οι ντόπιοι είχαν έλλειψη σε προμήθειες, δεν είχαν συχνή συγκοινωνία και ταχυδρομικές υπηρεσίες, ενώ κινδύνευαν να γίνουν κομμάτι της Ιταλικής Αυτοκρατορίας στο Αιγαίο.
_
Είναι τιμή του κύριου Σπανου που υψώνει στα πλοία του την συγκεκριμένη σημαία.

P5292708.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ο κυριος συλβέστρος επέστρεψε με μία αποστομοτική απαντηση για ολους αυτου΄ς που λένε οτι μαρέσει το βερα
> 
> *Στο κελί 33 κατω στον κορυδαλλό.........(της φυλακης τα καγκελα ειναι για τους λεβέντες-εδω για την λεβέντισσα)*


 Λεβεντη μου απο την κλιση που εχουν τα σιδερα μαλλον εσυ εισαι μεσα και αυτη εξω. Αλλα για να ποσταρεις μαλλον σε αφησανε....
Κριμα.. :Sad:

----------


## Naias II

Μπράβο sylver που γνωρίζεις την ιστορία του τόπου σου. :Wink: 
Πολύ καλή η ενέργεια εκ μέρους της εταιρείας. Δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει όσες φορές είχα δει το βαπόρι.

Υ.Γ: Sylver στην αρχή μπερδεύτηκα επειδή έγραψες *υποστολή* και νόμισα ότι την κατέβασε, αλλά μετά το κατάλαβα. Φαντάζομαι ήθελες να γράψεις *έπαρση*  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Οχι υποστολη ηθελα να γραψω.Συνηθως τις σημαιες της πλωρης τις βγαζουν κατα τον αποπλου ενος πλοιου και της ξαναβαζουν κατα τον καταπλου σε λιμανι διοτι αλλιως με τον αερα θα γινουν κομματια.Την ιδια τακτικη αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει και η blue star με το σημαιακι της εταιριας στην πλωρη

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω, επειδή στη φωτογραφία την βλέπω σηκωμένη  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

12/12/2008
Το Sardinia Vera πλαγιοδετημενο στο λιμανι του Ευδήλου Ικαρίας φωτογραφημένο απο τον καλό μου φίλο Νικο Νικολαϊδη (τον λόγο πλαγιοδετησης δυστυχως δεν τον ξερω -μπορει να περιμενε και πετρελαια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

DSC05887.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Sardinia Vera...* Πειραιάς 5 Ιουνίου 2009.

HPIM0837.jpg

----------


## Leo

*F/B Sardinia Vera...* λίγο μετά *εν πλώ* 5 Ιουνίου 2009. Φυσικά για τους T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23 και rocinante (του το είχα τάξει).. :Razz: . Από τα απόνερα του Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## Rocinante

> *F/B Sardinia Vera...* λίγο μετά εν πλώ 5 Ιουνίου 2009. Φυσικά για τους T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23 και rocinante (του το είχα τάξει)... Από τα απόνερα του Νήσος Χίος.


 Αυτο σου ελειπε να με ξεχασεις. Τσαμπα θα πηγαιναν οι μοναδες που σου τηλεφωνησα? :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *F/B Sardinia Vera...* λίγο μετά εν πλώ 5 Ιουνίου 2009. Φυσικά για τους T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23 και rocinante (του το είχα τάξει)... Από τα απόνερα του Νήσος Χίος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42699


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Leo.

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη *μια* για τον Sylver24??

----------


## roussosf

να βαλω και εγω μια αλλα χωρις να μποτζαρει 
βλεπεις ειχαν περασει τα απονερα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και δεν το ειχαν βρει αυτα του BS1


DSC01509.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Ευχαριστώ λεο για τις αφιερωσεις!!!Ολο καμαρι ειναι εν πλω και δεν του φαινονταν.Ενα μπραβο επισης στον ρουσσος φ!!
Αντε κοντοζυγωνει η ωρα να ταξιδεψω και με το ''αγαπημενο '' μου πλοιο οπως καποιοι υποστηριζουν :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ακόμη μια για τον Sylver24??
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42834


Kαλε μας φιλε ΛΕΟ εχουμε και γκαλερυ που ζει και αναπνεη απο τις ομορφες φωτο εσυ γιατι τις στερεις τη ζωη? :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ μου Vortigrern, όταν ανέβασα τις φωτογραφίες είμουν στη Σύρο με περιορισμένη δυαντότητα. Κάποια στιγμή θα την ανεβάσω και θα γίνουν λίνκ.... Τι να κάνω μου έκανε παρατήρηση ο ρόσι.... γιατί δεν ανεβάζω  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αγαπητέ μου Vortigrern, όταν ανέβασα τις φωτογραφίες είμουν στη Σύρο με περιορισμένη δυαντότητα. Κάποια στιγμή θα την ανεβάσω και θα γίνουν λίνκ.... Τι να κάνω μου έκανε παρατήρηση ο ρόσι.... γιατί δεν ανεβάζω


Ωστε ο Ροσι φταιει για ολα ε?Κατσε και θα δεις.... :Razz:

----------


## parianos

> Ευχαριστώ λεο για τις αφιερωσεις!!!Ολο καμαρι ειναι εν πλω και δεν του φαινονταν.Ενα μπραβο επισης στον ρουσσος φ!!
> Αντε κοντοζυγωνει η ωρα να ταξιδεψω και με το ''αγαπημενο '' μου πλοιο οπως καποιοι υποστηριζουν


sylver23, αν ταξιδεψεις με αυτο τοτε μην ξεχασεις να βγαλεις φωτο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου να δω πως ειναι μεσα....

----------


## sylver23

Εχω ανεβάσει καποιες φώτο παλαιοτερα απο μια μινι επισκεψη λιγο πριν τον αποπλου του .

Δες εδω (σελ27)

Φυσικά φέτος θα έχω πλούσιο υλικο αλλά οχι πριν τα τέλη αυγούστου(εκτος και αμα φύγει κανενας συγγενεις μου πιο νωρις και τον πάω λιμανι)

----------


## naftopoulo

Ετσι είναι καλύτερα...

P5292708h.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Sardinia Vera* στο λιμανι του Πειραια 12 Ιουνιου 2009.

DSCN1240.jpg 
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους sylver23 και despo.

----------


## despo

Φοβερή φωτογραφία με πολύ ωραίο φωτισμό !!! Το μόνο άσχημο οτι το καράβι είναι και παλι ακινητοποιημένο και μάλιστα μεσα στο καλοκαίρι. Ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ Απόλλων.

----------


## sylver23

> Ετσι είναι καλύτερα...


Σωστος ο γιωργος!!

----------


## sea world

AS DOYME KAI TO *Vera* STIS KALES TOY EPOXES POY FORTOEKFORTWNE STO Dieppe! (IOYLIOS 2001)


Sardinia Vera.jpg

----------


## esperos

> AS DOYME KAI TO *Vera* STIS KALES TOY EPOXES POY FORTOEKFORTWNE ITALIA (IOYLIOS 2001)
> 
> 
> Sardinia Vera.jpg


Μήπως  εδώ,  caro * sea wold*,  το  καράβι  δεν  είναι  στην  Ιταλία  αλλά  στο  Dieppe ή  Newhaven ;

----------


## sea world

> Μήπως εδώ, caro *sea wold*, το καράβι δεν είναι στην Ιταλία αλλά στο Dieppe ή Newhaven ;


EXEIS APOLYTO DIKO caro esperos! EINAI STO Dieppe, ALLA EK PARADROMHS GRAFTHKE ITALIA! EYXARISTOYME
_Edit_: DIOR8W8HKE! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σαρδινια βερα παρεα με τον Αι Γιωργη!!!

Picture 023 (Custom).jpg

----------


## sea world

GNWRIZEI KAPOIOS AN SHMERA, EGINE KAPOIO GYMNASIO STO PLOIO?

----------


## sylver23

Αν και εγω πιστεύω οτι δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι δείτε λίγο το παρακάτω

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8768

----------


## naftopoulo

Μακαρι να τα ξεπερασουν. Μακαρι...

----------


## Νικόλας

εχθές στην γνωστή του θέση !
P6260010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Sardinia Vera*...Πειραιας 26-6-2009.

DSCN1431.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους despo,sylver23,Leo._

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Sardinia Vera*...Πειραιας 26-6-2009.


Προς στιγμην τρομαξα...
Νομιζα οτι θα δω το πλοιο απο την γνωστη οπτικη γωνια και λεω εε οχι αυτο το γνωριζω οτι δεν εχει παει Τηνο.
Αλλα δεν ημουν και τοσο σιγουρος με σενα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

Η Sardinia Vera μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι της, ένα βροχερό απόγευμα, Μάρτιος 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46476

----------


## naftopoulo

Πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια gtogias! ευχομαι να την δουμε ξανα συντομα να ταξιδευει!

----------


## thanos75

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι νεώτερο για το βαπόρι? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξαναδούμε στη γραμμή της Σάμου (μαζί με το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ) φέτος το καλοκαίρι?

----------


## sylver23

Σημερα πήγα σε ενα  πρακτορείο για να κλείσει ενας φίλος μου εισητηρια για Λεσβο και με την ευκαιρία ρώτησα για το Βέρα.
Εχει κατέβει απο το σύστημα και δεν το εμφανίζει καθόλου.
Βρίσκόμαστε στο δεύτερο μηνα του καλοκαιριού και εγώ δεν νομίζω οτι θα το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## naftopoulo

Εχθες ειχα παρει τηλ. την εταιρια και μια κοπελα μου ειπε οτι το πλοιο πιθανοτατα θα ξαναμπει στην γραμμη αλλα το ποτε δεν το ηξερε και μου ειπε να ξαναπαρω απο βδομαδας. Μου ειπε επισης οτι αυτη τη στιγμη γινεται μια δοιηκητικη ανακαταταξη... :Confused:

----------


## noulos

Ε, κάποια δικαιολογία πρέπει να πει και η κοπέλα!!! Οτι της λένε λέει!!!

----------


## naftopoulo

Το SARDINIA VERA πεμπτη 2/7/2009 στον πειραια...

DSC007222.jpg

DSC007272.jpg

DSC007322.jpg

DSC007342.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Το SARDINIA VERA πεμπτη 2/7/2009 στον πειραια...
> 
> DSC007222.jpg
> 
> DSC007272.jpg
> 
> DSC007322.jpg
> 
> DSC007342.jpg


 Γυμνάσιο έκαναν;

----------


## sylver23

Μαλλον σκοτωνουν την ωρα τους....

----------


## george123

01.07.2009
 :Sad:  Μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στα δρομολόγιά του, αν και πιστεύω οτι με τη τρέχουσα οικονομική κατάσταση της εταιρίας είναι αδύνατο.

----------


## sea world

OLO KAI PIO ENTONES OI FHMES GINONTE EDW STHN ITALIA, GIA EPISTROFH TOY PLOIOY PROS TO TELOS SEPTEBRIOY ME ARXES OKTWBRIOY......!!
MHN KSEXNAME OTI TA IDIA SAS ELEGA KAI ME TO Corsica Express III KAI-DYSTYXWS-EPALH8EYTHKA!! :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

Και λογικά θα επαληθευτείς παλι.Παει καιρός που το πλοίο έχει να κάνει δρομολόγιο και οπως ξανα είπα δεν υπάρχει στο συστημα κρατήσεων.
Ελπίζω στο να ξαναξεκινήσει εστω για την επιστροφή του Αυγούστου διοτι ήδη υπάρχουν ελάχιστα εισητήρια επιστροφής μετά τον 15αυγουστο απο ικαροσαμία με το Μύκονος και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το πώς θα γυρίσει όλος αυτός ο κόσμος που έχει ξεκινήσει και κατακλύζει τα νησιά.
(Σχεδον καθημερινά το Μυκονος ταξιδεύει είτε με πρωτόκολλο είτε σχεδόν γεμάτο και ακόμα η μεγάλη έξοδος του αυγούστου δεν ξεκίνησε)

----------


## thanos75

> Σημερα πήγα σε ενα πρακτορείο για να κλείσει ενας φίλος μου εισητηρια για Λεσβο και με την ευκαιρία ρώτησα για το Βέρα.
> Εχει κατέβει απο το σύστημα και δεν το εμφανίζει καθόλου.
> Βρίσκόμαστε στο δεύτερο μηνα του καλοκαιριού και εγώ δεν νομίζω οτι θα το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει στην Ελλάδα.


 Σ' ευχαριστώ για όλες τις πληροφορίες Συλβέστρο

----------


## cpt babis

Το  sardinia vera λειπει απο το λιμανι ξερουμε που πηγε?

----------


## despo

Μετα το 'Κόρσικα Εξπρες' μας αποχαιρετησε και αυτό και αυτή τη στιγμή θα πρεπει να ρυμουλκείται απο το ρ/κ 'Αιγαιο Πέλαγος' κατω απο το Ελαφονήσι με προορισμό τη Σαβόνα. Αρα ενα ακόμα πλοίο χάνεται απο τη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου.

----------


## sea world

Τώρα που ήρθα εγώ Ελλάδα, έφυγε αυτό!! :Wink: 
Όπως σας έλεγα ότι θα φύγει, έτσι κι έγινε! Μόνο που δεν έφυγε τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου,όπως υπολογιζόταν, καθώς οι Ιταλοί πιστεύαν ότι θα δούλευε έστω και για 1,5 μήνα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά πολύ συντομότερα ύστερα απο διαπίστωση που έκαναν οι ίδιοι για το αν πράγματι θα ταξίδευε σε Ελληνικά ύδατα, καθώς είχαν έρθει Ελλάδα!Ένα βαπόρι που θα ξαναβρεί το ρόλο του στην Ιταλία, κλείνοντας σιωπηρά την αυλαία της εταιρείας που το εκπροσωπούσε!! Βέβαια, Ιταλία έχουν ακουστεί πάρα πολλά για την συνέχεια του Κου Σπανού, αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης!
Να κλείσω λέγοντας ότι οι Ιταλοί είναι πολύ δυσαρεστημένοι απ'όλη την διαχείρηση του εκπροσώπου της Kallisti και είναι κρίμα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου την τελευταία του μέρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά λίγες ώρες πριν την αναχώρηση του για την Σαβόνα.** (φωτογραφία από το Λατώ)*
P7240353.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

> Να κλείσω λέγοντας ότι οι Ιταλοί είναι πολύ δυσαρεστημένοι απ'όλη την διαχείρηση του εκπροσώπου της Kallisti και είναι κρίμα!


Ε γιατι δέν έρχονται μόνοι τους εδώ να δούν την γλύκα? Εκει επικρατεί ελεύθερος ανταγωνισμός (Ιδικά αν εισαι και λίγο της μαφίας εισαι ποιο ελεύθερος) και εδώ πολιτικός ανταγωνισμός!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Kalotaksido opou kai an synexisei. Htan pragmatika ena apo ta poio leitourgika ploia tis ell. aktoploias. :cry:
Osoi to ezisan to ponesan kai oxi adika.....

----------


## cpt. mimis

FILE  

sylver23 

DEN EKANAN GYMNASIO OUTE TO XRONO TOUS SKOTONAN OI ANTHROPOI. KALO NA EXOUME APOPSI GIA KATI ALLA PROTA NA TO PSAXNOUME KAI OXI NA PETAME APLOS KARFIA...

----------


## sylver23

> FILE  
> 
> sylver23 
> 
> DEN EKANAN GYMNASIO OUTE TO XRONO TOUS SKOTONAN OI ANTHROPOI. KALO NA EXOUME APOPSI GIA KATI ALLA PROTA NA TO PSAXNOUME KAI OXI NA PETAME APLOS KARFIA...


Δεν ήταν καρφί αλλα καθαρά  ειρωνία προς την Kallisti ferries.





> Kalotaksido opou kai an synexisei. Htan pragmatika ena apo ta poio leitourgika ploia tis ell. aktoploias. :cry:
> Osoi to ezisan to ponesan kai oxi adika.....


Αυτο το ποστ που γενά απορίες.
1ον Απο που βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα οτι ήταν απο τα πιο λειτουργικά πλοια της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας??
2ον Οσοι το έζησαν το πονεσαν??
Να υποθέσω οτι εννοεις πληρώματα?
Και αν ναι τί ακριβώς σημαίνει οτι το πόνεσαν και όχι αδικα?
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλα μέσα σε ελάχιστους μήνες που δούλεψε μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Νaval22

καλό δρόμο να έχει αλλά αν πώ ότι θα μας λείψει θα πώ ψέματα :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> καλό δρόμο να έχει αλλά αν πώ ότι θα μας λείψει θα πώ ψέματα


...συμφωνώ... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> καλό δρόμο να έχει αλλά αν πώ ότι θα μας λείψει θα πώ ψέματα


 Και επαυξανω....

----------


## Thanasis89

Να και κάτι καινούριο για το Sardinia Vera. Πωλείται έναντι των 5.300.000 ευρώ. Ορίστε και η αγγελία του. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας βοηθήσει.

Υ.Γ. Το γνωρίζω ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται για μια εκ των πολιτικών των εταιρειών αλλά η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σε θέση να εξετάζει την αξία του στόλου της. Ορίστε και η ίδια φωτογραφία στο fakta.

----------


## sea world

EDW STHN ITALIA (TOYLAXISTON STA BOREIA) MILANE GIA EPANADROMOLOGHSH TOY PLOIOY STA YDATA TOYS!! DEN EXW AKOYSEI TIPOTA GIA PWLHSH TOY PLOIOY (ASXETWS AN EPESTREPSA PALI SHMERA :Wink: )!

----------


## sea world

SE EPAFH ME ETAIREIA POY DRASTHRIOPOIEITAI STO ALGERI EINAI AYTES TIS MERES H SARDINIA-CORSICA FERRIES GIA NA NAYLWSEI TO PLOIO THS SARDINIA VERA EKEI!!
NEOTERA TIS PROSEXEIS HMERES....!! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Α μαλιστα..Καλοτάξιδο να είναι αλλα καλύτερα και σε άλλα νερα.....
Εμεις εχουμε συνηθήσει άλλες ομορφιές όπως τον Αη Γιώργη, Πηνελοπη κτλ κτλ κτλ και κατι βαπόρια σαν αυτο δε μας κάνουν καμία θετική αίσθηση.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Α μαλιστα..Καλοτάξιδο να είναι αλλα καλύτερα και σε άλλα νερα.....
> Εμεις εχουμε συνηθήσει άλλες ομορφιές όπως τον Αη Γιώργη, Πηνελοπη κτλ κτλ κτλ και κατι βαπόρια σαν αυτο δε μας κάνουν καμία θετική αίσθηση.


Σιμφονο απολιτα μαζι σου αγιος και παλι αγιος ας ταξιδευω με τον αγιο και ας μιν φαω για 2 μερες!! :Razz: Κατι τετια μπαουλα σαν το sardinia vera ασ τα κανουν οτι θελουν ..

----------


## sylver23

Που κολλάει ο Αγιος βρε παιδιά τώρα?
Μπαουλάκι το Βέρα αλλα μια χαρά το εσωτερικό του.
Αμα ήταν να κοιτάμε την εξωτερική ομορφιά ενος πλοίου για να ταξιδέψουμε καήκαμε.
Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι τόσο απλό.
Συγνώμη Γιάννη αλλα η έκφραση καλοτάξιδο αλλα σε άλλα νερά δεν κολλάει.
Μιλάμε για 2 νησιά που έχουν μείνει με πολύ κακή ακτοπλοική σύνδεση με την αποχώρηση και του Βέρα και του Κόρσικα.
Αρα το ρεζουμέ είναι αυτό και όχι το αν είναι ωραίο εξωτερικά

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε μου Συλβέστρο κατα τη μεταφορά αυτών που ειπα σου ξέφυγε κάτι πολυ σημαντικό


" Καλοτάξιδο να είναι αλλα καλύτερα *και* σε άλλα νερα" ..
Βαπόρι είναι έχει τα καλά και τα κακά του οπως και κάθε άλλο αλλα δεν εχω παρα να του ευχηθώ καλοτάξιδο οπου και να είναι..ειτε στα νερα μας ειτε σε άλλα νερα...

Μπορει να μη μου αρέσει καθόλου εξωτερικά και κρίμα για τη γραμμή αυτή πο φεύγει όμως θα είναι καλύτερα μια Ελληνική εταιρία να ενδιαφερθεί για τη γραμμή αυτή να βάλει μόνιμα ένα βαπόρι και να μήν υπάρχουν συνθήκες οπως αυτες που πολλοί ζουν τόσα χρόνια σε αυτα τα νησιά.

----------


## sylver23

Ναι Γιάννη ,συγνώμη αυτό δεν τον πρόσεξα.

----------


## noulos

> καλό δρόμο να έχει αλλά αν πώ ότι θα μας λείψει θα πώ ψέματα


 Τους κατοίκους της Σάμου, της Ικαρίας και κυρίως των Φούρνων να ρωτήσεις αν θα τους λείψει!!! Εγώ πιστεύω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## naftopoulo

Ειδικα τωρα που δεν υπαρχει εισητηριο ουτε για δειγμα μας λειπει παρα πολυ!!!!! :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ο κοσμος της ικαροσαμιας-φουρνων το καλοδέχτηκε αλλα είναι σίγουρο οτι είναι ένα μεγάλο κενό.
Ιδιαίτερα για τις μεταφορικές και ιδιαίτερα για τους φουρνους.

----------


## naftopoulo

Και εφυγε που εφυγε, το εκανε και στην χειροτερη εποχη απο θεμα κινησης, ας καθοταν 2 μηνες ακομα να εβγαζε και τα σπασμενα...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Δεν ήταν καρφί αλλα καθαρά ειρωνία προς την Kallisti ferries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο το ποστ που γενά απορίες.
> 1ον Απο που βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα οτι ήταν απο τα πιο λειτουργικά πλοια της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας??
> 2ον Οσοι το έζησαν το πονεσαν??
> Να υποθέσω οτι εννοεις πληρώματα?
> ...


 
leitourgiko apo to oti me ta eksi garage pou exei den afinei tpt ekso. logo tis rampas tou bazei 120+ i.x poly grigora. sto oti ta i.x den strimoxnontai anamesa se kolones
to ponesan osoi taksidepsan mazi tou apo pliroma mexri epibates.
to oxi adika paei sta pliromata pou sto leo me bebaiotita san ploio den kourase kanenan.
den xreiazeatai ena ploio na eksipiretei mia grammi xronia gia na agapithei.

----------


## nkr

Το SARDINIA VERA στον Πειραια.

----------


## opelmanos

Πότε είναι αυτή η φωτό Νίκο?

----------


## nkr

Ειναι τον Ιουνιο φιλε μου.

----------


## timios

Το Vera στο λιμάνι του Βαθιού Σάμου τον Απρίλιο οταν είχε χάσει την άγκυρα του

DSC00073.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μια φορα και ενα καιρο...
Για τον φιλο Sylver23 και τον Speedkiller που ηταν διπλα μου στο κοκκινο :Wink: 

svIMG_0009.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο στα ξένα, κατα την αλλαγή των σινιάλων!!! Δίπλα το Corsica Express III
cimg1882.jpg

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΣΑΡΔΙΝΙΑ ΒΕΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΜΟΣ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ 7-8-2008.
100_0092.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε !

DSC01944.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Sardinia Vera, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά λίγες ώρες πριν αναχωρήσει για την Ιταλία στις 24-7-2009...* 
P7240353.JPG

----------


## kapas

το πλοιο εχει διαλυθει???  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_atlantica_1975.htm

----------


## hayabusa

24-7-2009 ήταν η ημερομηνια που έφυγε από την Ελλάδα για να επιστρέψει στην Ιταλία, οπότε μάλλον αυτό εννοεί ο Σουηδός.

----------


## Rocinante

Σωστα. Η σουηδικη λεξη για την δυαλυση ειναι "Upphuggare"

----------


## vinman

*Πέρυσι τον Απρίλιο σε μία απογευματινή του αναχώρηση..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84626

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84627

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SARDINIA VERA στη σαμο τον ιουνιο του 2008

IMG_8377.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SARDINIA VERA το ενα απο τα δυο αχανη γκαραζ με παταρια


sardinia (6).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SARDINIA VERA το πισω <ocean view> σαλονι

kallisti (34).JPG

----------


## vinman

*...το ''μπαουλόπλοιο'' λίγο πριν μας αφήσει οριστικά...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84956

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το πλοίο 12 μέρες πριν αφήσει οριστικά την χώρα μας....*
P7122815.JPG

----------


## Stylianos

κρίμα που μας άφησε...ξέρει κανείς σε ποια γραμμή δρομολογήθηκε τώρα;

----------


## Thanasis89

Ιταλία - Αλιάγκα ! Είναι χωρίς επιστροφή όμως το δρομολόγιο...

----------


## hayabusa

ειναι επιβεβαιωμενο αυτό;

----------


## erenShip

είχε τύχει να το συνατήσω στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αλλά και στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας. όπως λέει πολύ πετυχημένα ο φίλος ο vinman "μπαουλόπλοιο" ήταν η πρώτη λέξη που μου ήρθε όταν είδα το πλοίο απο κοντά. δεν έτυχε όμως αλλά ούτε το επιδίωξα να ταξιδέψω μαζί του....... είχε ταξιδέψει κανένας από εσάς για να μου πει τις εντυπώσεις του?

----------


## Stylianos

Ωρίστε μερικές φωτο από το πλοίο πάνω απο το ¶γιος Γεωργιος,στον Πειραιά...

----------


## icaros

Την αποφράδα εκείνη τη μέρα 30/8/2008. Ο καταπέλτης κολάει μετά τον ¶γιο Κήρυκο. Στους Φούρνους μετά από ημίωρη προσπάθεια εγκαταλείπει και μας βρίσκει το ξημέρωμα ολοταχώς για Βαθύ.



¶φιξη στο Βαθύ και πλαγιοδέτηση μετά από φιλότιμες προσπάθειες έτσι ώστε να καταφέρουμε να βγούμε από μία μπουκαπόρτα...και τα τροχοφόρα...βλέπουμε απ' το μεσημέρι...

----------


## erenShip

> Ιταλία - Αλιάγκα ! Είναι χωρίς επιστροφή όμως το δρομολόγιο...


καθώς παρακολουθούσα το ais είδα ένα πλοίο με το όνομα Cirsica Marina 2... και με αυτή την εικόνα http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...2000#top_photo

----------


## kapas

> καθώς παρακολουθούσα το ais είδα ένα πλοίο με το όνομα Cirsica Marina 2... και με αυτή την εικόνα http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...2000#top_photo


το corsica marina 2 ειναι αδερφο της βερας.... μαλιστα σε μια φωτο φαινεται και το 3ο αδελφο moby vincent...υπαρχει και 4ο το οποιο ειχε ερθει στα μερη μας προ 30ετιας με το ονομα hellas, αλλα για λιγο... διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## mateo p

pantos emena prosopika mou arese to ploio pisteuo oti itan leitourgiko eidika sta gkaraz kai pisteuo oti mporouse na to parei i ventouris ferries gia igoumenitsa-bari logo megalou gkaraz kai ligon epivaton

----------


## despo

Και για ποιό λόγο να μην έμενε στη γραμμή που ήταν, οταν ήρθε εδώ ?. Φτηνά ναύλα είχε, θα υπήρχε και ανταγωνισμός στη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Και για ποιό λόγο να μην έμενε στη γραμμή που ήταν, οταν ήρθε εδώ ?. Φτηνά ναύλα είχε, θα υπήρχε και ανταγωνισμός στη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου.


 ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ. ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΗΤΑΝ:
1. ΒΟΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ
2. ΑΝΕΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ
3. "ΤΣΑΜΠΑ" ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ Ι.Χ
4. ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΨΕΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ
ΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΗΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΕ - ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΕΠΕΣΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΕ....
ΤΟ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ... ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ!!

----------


## despo

Για να είμαστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι το φάγανε και κάποιοι 'φορείς' (της πλάκας θα έλεγα εγω) που προτρέπανε τον κόσμο να μην το προτιμήσει, ενω σήμερα έχουν σιγήσει, αλλά φυσικά υπεύθυνη είναι και η εταιρεία που απ' οτι φάνηκε οι άνθρωποι μάλλον άσχετοι ηταν με το αντικείμενο. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα να αναφέρω οτι ολόκληρος Πειραιάς να 'βρωμάει' στα πετρέλαια και αυτοί έψαχναν να κάνουν ανεφοδιασμό στη Σάμο !

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Για να είμαστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι το φάγανε και κάποιοι 'φορείς' (της πλάκας θα έλεγα εγω) που προτρέπανε τον κόσμο να μην το προτιμήσει, ενω σήμερα έχουν σιγήσει, αλλά φυσικά υπεύθυνη είναι και η εταιρεία που απ' οτι φάνηκε οι άνθρωποι μάλλον άσχετοι ηταν με το αντικείμενο. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα να αναφέρω οτι ολόκληρος Πειραιάς να 'βρωμάει' στα πετρέλαια και αυτοί έψαχναν να κάνουν ανεφοδιασμό στη Σάμο !


 ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΕΒΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ. ΤΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ.

----------


## despo

Παντως εαν ηταν σχετικοί, δεν θα είχαν ρίξει έξω την εταιρεία...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Παντως εαν ηταν σχετικοί, δεν θα είχαν ρίξει έξω την εταιρεία...


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΠΕΣΑΝ ΕΞΩ ΗΤΑΝ? ΠΧ ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗ.

----------


## despo

Κάνεις σύγκριση σε εντελως ανόμοια πράγματα. Ηπειρωτική που ειχε ιστορία χρόνων και Καλλίστη που δεν πρόλαβε καλά-καλά να τη μάθει ο κόσμος.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Κάνεις σύγκριση σε εντελως ανόμοια πράγματα. Ηπειρωτική που ειχε ιστορία χρόνων και Καλλίστη που δεν πρόλαβε καλά-καλά να τη μάθει ο κόσμος.


Η ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΑΜΟΥ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ, ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ, ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ.

----------


## πειρατικος

να θυμηθουμε το ιταλικο "sardinia vera" στην Ελλαδα και συγκεκριμενα στην ικαρια-φουρνους-σαμο!

----------


## johny18

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε πειρατικός ειδικά η πρώτη είναι τέλεια !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το πλοίο αυτό θα είναι πάντα στην καρδιά μου....
Και σε πολλούς είμαι δίγουρος πως είναι άλλους και ας μην το παραδέχονται!
Το κακό είναι ότι κάτι μας λείπει όταν το χάσουμε!!   :Sad:

----------


## despo

Και εγω προσωπικά δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το καράβι, αν και δεν είχα ταξειδέψει ποτέ, απεναντίας θα μπορούσα να πώ οτι εμφανισιακά είναι συμπαθέστατο. Ομως οταν ένα πλοίο σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα που έμεινε στην Ελλάδα έγινε συνώνυμο της αβεβαιότητας με το να λένε σήμερα φεύγω, αυριο δεν πάω, μεθαύριο πάω, αλλά την άλλη μέρα δεν πάω, εγκαταλείπεται απο το επιβατικό κοινό και στο τέλος το αντιπαθεί και ο κόσμος.

----------


## SteliosK

Sardinia Vera - Moby Baby
Livorno April 2013

DSC_0163.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Λάθος εποχή μας είχε έρθει..
Ευχαριστούμε Στέλιο.
Δρομολόγιο;

----------


## SteliosK

> Λάθος εποχή μας είχε έρθει..
> Ευχαριστούμε Στέλιο.
> Δρομολόγιο;


Λιβόρνο-Όλμπια

----------


## πειρατικος

υπαρχει περιπτωση ή εχει ακουστει,το εαν θα ξαναγυρισει η εταιρεια στην ελλαδα και εαν ναι,σε ποια γραμμη;;;;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> υπαρχει περιπτωση ή εχει ακουστει,το εαν θα ξαναγυρισει η εταιρεια στην ελλαδα και εαν ναι,σε ποια γραμμη;;;;


ΟΧΙ. καλό.....

----------


## Nautilia News

*SARDINIA VERA: “Πλώρη για τη γραμμή Mostaganem-Valencia!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...anem-valencia/ .

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> *SARDINIA VERA: “Πλώρη για τη γραμμή Mostaganem-Valencia!”*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα  http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...anem-valencia/ .


Αφού πρώτα κάποιος από το πλήρωμα δοκίμαζε/τρολλάριζε τους απανταχού φαν του πλοίου αναγράφοντας στο AIS τον γνωστό προορισμό καραβολατρικού τουρισμού ALANG (πράγμα εξ αρχής περίεργο μια και συνήθως αν πρόκειται να περάσει διώρυγα Suez αναγράφει αρχικά αυτόν τον προορισμό)....

----------


## sylver23

Κάποτε στον Εύδηλο. 
Από το flickr


https://www.flickr.com/photos/216782...816266/sizes/l

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά, τα δύο πλοία της Kallisti Ferries τον Οκτώβριο 2008.

DSCN1973.jpg
_Πειραιάς - Οκτώβριος 2008_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο έχει το Ships Monthly του Μαρτίου γιά το βαπόρι κ τα αδελφά του,την γνωστή τετράδα μπαούλων του Rickmers.

----------

